# Guess the Tune



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Just starting over folks...


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Just starting over folks...


Hey Jude?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Sorry Hypochondriac.... as your new to guess the tune, you won't know the format..so it works like this...  

We post a game title  in the format below, and members guess the Consonants only one at a time...

Thus... 

_ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm confused. Maybe Hypochondriac was guessing a tune left over from the old format?

Anyway, moving on to the new one, how about N?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

No, I think he thought we just post a title of a game because  I hadn't put the format, thinking of course that everyone knew it already... 

I forgot to put the genre... or decade...

Early 70's

Y: N
N:

_ _ _  // _ _ N _  // _ N _ // _ _ N _ _ N _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Early 70's

Y: N T
N:

T _ _  // _ _ N _  // _ N _ // _ _ N _ _ N _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

The long and winding road


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

you got it Pinks.....


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Just getting used to the new format.

Next tune from the 60's:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

T please

I'm  here Pinky but don't ask me how I got here.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

I know what you mean, Cg.

Next tune from the 60's:

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

F ?

(I'm feeling my way around here also, Pinky.)


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

It takes awhile to get used to a new format.

Next tune from the 60's:

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _

Y: T 
N: F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H
N: F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

L please... 

Don't worry  CG..we'll all help each other if we need to learn something new..


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H
N: F L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Try and N, then...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ N _ _ _

Y: T H N
N: F L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ N _ _ _

Y: T H N
N: F L S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

M please..


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ N _ _ _

Y: T H N
N: F L S M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ N _ _ _

Y: T H N
N: F L S M C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Next tune from the 60's:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ N _ _ _

Y: T H N
N: F L S M C B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

K ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

T H _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ N D _ _

Y: T H N D
N: F L S M C B K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*The great pretender?*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes! 
Take it away, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

60's chart hit 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

*T please, Holly*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y:
N: T N 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y: R S
N: T N 

_ _ R R _ _ _ S _  // _ _ _ _ _ S S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y: R S H
N: T N 

_ _ R R _ _ _ S H  // _ _ _ _ _ S S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y: R S H P (00ps missed an R out)
N: T N 

_ _ R R _ _ _ S H  // _ _ P R _ S S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2019)

X ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

G please?

Thanks Holly!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*X please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y: R S H P XM
N: T N G

M _ R R _ _ _ S H  // _ X P R _ S S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y: R S H P X M
N: T N G C

M _ R R _ _ _ S H  // _ X P R _ S S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

Let's try Y please?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

60's chart hit

Y: R S H P X M K....that's it folks..vowels only now
N: T N G C Y

M _ R R _ K _ S H  // _ X P R _ S S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Marrakash Express?  (Never heard of it, but it's gotta be something like that!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

yes of course...  a HUGE hit for Crosby Stills & Nash..very surprised you've not heard of it Sunny...but good job!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

This is a country western song I've always loved.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2019)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

N Please...


mi amigos .. I've posted a few pictures of my trip, on the photography thread, if you want to see them.. I'll be adding more  to it later..

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/some-pictures-of-my-recent-trip-to-southern-spain.41997/


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

This is a country western song I've always loved.

_  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _N _  _  _  _

No T R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*S please...*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2019)

G please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

This is a country western song I've always loved.

S _  _  _  N  //  S  _  _  N  _  S  H  //  _  N G _  _  S

No T R W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

*P please?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*V please..*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

This is a country western song I've always loved.

S _  V  _  N  //  S  P  _  N  _  S  H  //  _  N G _  _  S

No T R W


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

Sunny said:


> This is a country western song I've always loved.
> 
> S _  V  _  N  //  S  P  _  N  _  S  H  //  _  N G _  _  S
> 
> No T R W


seven spanish angers


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*Seven Spanish Angels *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

That's it, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you kindly.... 

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...


_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

S please?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
 Y: S
N : 

S _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ S  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

N please?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
Y: S N 
N :

S _ _ _ N  // _ _ _ _ _ _ S  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
Y: S N R
N : T H 

S _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

V ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
Y: S N R V
N : T H 

S _ V _ N  // _ R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
Y: S N R V G
N : T H 

S _ V _ N  // _ R _ G _ _ S  // R _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
Y: S N R V G D
N : T H P

S _ V _ N  // _ R _ D G _ S  // R _ _ D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

This is an 80's song from a very well know American band...
Y: S N R V G D B
N : T H P

S _ V _ N  // B R _ D G _ S  // R _ _ D

That's it, only vowels left!!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't know the song, if this is right - Seven Bridges Road?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*pefectly Correct Pinky...*

*By The Eagles !!*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

I like The Eagles, but that one passed my radar.

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

_ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

_ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T
N: S M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Y please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

_ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T
N: S M Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

N please..


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

_ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: T N
N: S M Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

B please..


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

_ _ _ _ _ // T _ // B _ // _ _ N _

Y: T N B
N: S M Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C _ _ _ _ // T _ // B _ // _ _ N D

Y: T N B D
N: S M Y G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C _ _ _ _ // T _ // B _ // K _ N D

Y: T N B D K
N: S M Y G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Z ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C _ _ _ _ // T _ // B _ // K _ N D

Y: T N B D K
N: S M Y G Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C _ _ _ _ // T _ // B _ // K _ N D

Y: T N B D K
N: S M Y G Z H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C _ _ _ L // T _ // B _ // K _ N D

Y: T N B D K
N: S M Y G Z H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C _ _ _ L // T _ // B _ // K _ N D

Y: T N B D K
N: S M Y G Z H V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

This was a hit in the UK and North America in 1979

C R _ _ L // T _ // B _ // K _ N D

Y: T N B D K R
N: S M Y G Z H V W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

There are no more consonants. Someone else guess this, please.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't know the song but I will guess "Cruel To Be Kind"


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm willing to bet you'd recognize it if you heard it, Cg 
You're up next!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is a song from the 60's

__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is a song from the 60's

__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ _T __ __ 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is a song from the 60's

__ __ __ __ __ //S __ __ __ T __ __ 

N: N, Sorry
Sorry forgot to erase extra dash in last word.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is a song from the 60's

__ __ __ __ __ //S __ __ __ T __ R

N: N, Sorry
Sorry forgot to erase extra dash in last word.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is a song from the 60's

__ __ __ __ __ //S __ __ LT __ R

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is a song from the 60's

__ __ M M __ //S __ __ LT __ R

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Gimme Shelter?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

You got it Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks Cg 

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: S B T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ _ // _ _ _ N

Y: R  N
N: S B T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ _ _ R N _ _ _ // M _ _ N

Y: R N M
N: S B T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ G _ R N _ _ _ // M _ _ N

Y: R N M G
N: S B T  D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ _ G _ R N _ _ _ // M _ _ N

Y: R N M G
N: S B T D C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

edited to add missing N
Next is a 2007 release

_ _ N G _ R N _ _ L // M _ _ N

Y: R N M G L
N: S B T D C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

edited to add missing N
Next is a 2007 release

_ _ N G _ R N _ _ L // M _ _ N

Y: R N M G L
N: S B T D C H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

*P please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

_ _ N G _ R N _ _ L // M _ _ N

Y: R N M G L
N: S B T D C H P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Next is a 2007 release

F _ N G _ R N _ _ L // M _ _ N

Y: R N M G L F
N: S B T D C H P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

Fingernail Moon?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Annie Lennox song .. Fingernail Moon is right, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

T please, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

H  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  _  _  H  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  H  T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

S please .. where is everyone?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

H  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  _  _  H  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  H  T

No S

(Been wondering the same thing myself, Pinky!)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

R please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm still here  

D please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

Good to see you, pera  It was feeling a bit lonely!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

H  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  R  _  _  _  H  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  H  T

No S D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

H  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  R  _  _  G  H  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  G  H  T

No S D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Lets try V please Sunny! *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

H _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ T // T H R _ _ G H // T H _ // N _ G H T

No S D V


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

P please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Song of the 70's:

H _ L  P// _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ T // T H R _ _ G H // T H _ // N _ G H T

No S D V


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

Help me make it through the night


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

You got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

N: N R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

N: N R S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2019)

Sorry! I've got a bad cold and not been very conscientious ..

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

N: N R S T H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

Hope your cold gets better soon Pinky!
Let's try B please.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

B _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: B
N: N R S T H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

B _ _ C _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: B C
N: N R S T H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Millyd (Jul 15, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks Sunny  A song from the 70's

B L _ C K // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: B C L K
N: N R S T H P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

B L _ C K // _ Y _ _ // _ _ _

Y: B C L K Y
N: N R S T H P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

B L _ C K // _ Y _ D // D _ _

Y: B C L K Y D
N: N R S T H P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

B L _ C K // _ Y _ D // D _ G

Y: B C L K Y D G
N: N R S T H P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks like Black Eyed Dog.  Never heard of it, though.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

Correct! Black Eyed Dog by Nick Drake.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

From the 60's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

From the 60's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No T R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

From the 60's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No T R S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

From the 60's:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No T R S N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

From the 60's:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No T R S N L


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

W please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

From the 60's:

_ _ _ // _ _ D _

No T R S N L W


----------



## Pinky (Jul 18, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

From the 60's:

H _ Y // _ _ D _

No T R S N L W


----------



## Millyd (Jul 19, 2019)

J .  thanks


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

From the 60's:

H _ Y // J _ D _

No T R S N L W

That's it, Milly, good guessing!  Can you take the next one?


----------



## Millyd (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you for the offer Sunny I can’t as I’m in a totally different time zone to most of the players ( I live in Australia ) 
I’m sleeping when you are all awake  I’ll try another time see if it works for all of us , as I love the games


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

I hope you'll try again, Milly.  We do have other Aussies on this forum, and somehow it works in spite of the time difference.

Anyone else got one to start?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ N 

Y: N
N: M. Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ N 

Y: N
N: M,S,  Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T _ _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N,T,
N: M,S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N,T,H,
N: M,S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ _ _ _ N G // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N,T,H,G,
N: M,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ R_ _ N G // _ N // T H _ // R_ _ N

Y: N,T,H,G,R,
N: M,S,L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
_ RY _ N G // _ N // T H _ // R_ _ N

Y: N,T,H,G,R,Y,
N: M,S,L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's one from the 50s.
CRY _ N G // _ N // T H _ // R_ _ N

Y: N,T,H,G,R,Y,C
N: M,S,L, Sorry 

That's it folks for the consonants!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

I'll leave it for somebody else to guess.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

Crying in the rain


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

That's it Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks Cg 

60's R&B 

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

60's R&B 

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _

N: G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

60's R&B 

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // M _

Y: M
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

60's R&B 

T _ _ _ // T _ // M _

Y: M T
N: G R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

60's R&B 

T _ _ K // T _ // M _

Y: M T K
N: G R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

K is already there, Cg.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2019)

60's R&B 

T _ L K // T _ // M _

Y: M T K L
N: G R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

Talk to Me


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, by Sunny and The Sunglows, Little Willie John and others


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

Sunny, you are being summoned


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

Aye aye, ma'am!  

Probably from the 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

How about a T?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

Probably from the 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Probably from the 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  S  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

Bad Moon Rising?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Great, Pinky!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

H__Y   /   JUD __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

I'll leave this one for somebody else.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey Jude


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

This tune was first recorded in 1934

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

The very thought of you


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Yikes, Hypo!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

You got it, Hypo. I think the year was a tip-off


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Hypo, you're up next.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 28, 2019)

__ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ // 
__ __ // __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ 
Beatles song 
no more hints


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

N ?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 28, 2019)

Sunny said:


> N ?


no more hints


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Hypo, in these games, we guess one letter at a time, until someone finally gets the full name of the song or whatever. So since I guessed N, you are supposed to fill in all the N's in place of the dashes.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 28, 2019)

too strict for me ladies and gents. there are only so many Beatles songs with long titles. But i am a hardcore fan i admit 
sorry to be so obtuse...if thats the right word. stubborn and arrogant are probably closer to the truth


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Hypo, can you fill in the N's and the T's, please?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 29, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //
> __ __ // __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __
> Beatles song
> no more hints


You never give me your money...

sorry about that ladies.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

OK, Hypo, I guess you just don't get the point of this game. Too bad, as you do think up interesting songs. But we have to guess (and whoever's turn it is has to fill in) one letter at a time.  If you experiment a little with copying and pasting, you'll see how to do it.

This might suggest a new game, however, which is that the leader supplies the dashes, and the players have to try to guess the entire name of the song. This could be possible if the leader also provides a really good hint. Example:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

This song is about a trio of visually impaired rodents.  (See how easy it is?) 

Anybody interested?


----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

"chic" WELCOME BACK! how good it is to see you. Hope everything is okay with you!

Let's try S please Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

That wasn't a serious entry in this game, ladies. I was using it as an example of a song that would be very easy to guess after reading my hint! 

But,  just to move the game along, here's a real song for this game. If anyone wants to try the other idea I suggested (no guessing individual letters, just look at the pattern of dashes and think about the hint, then guess the whole title), it might be fun to try one and see what happens.  But back to one letter at a time, here's a song that was popular in the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*I'll go with S please, Sunny?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  //  S  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Let's try R please.*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  S  //  S  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

_  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  T  _  Y  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  S  //  S  _  N  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

_  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  T  _  Y  //  _  _  T  H  //  H  _  S  //  S  _  N  _ 

No D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

Killing Me Softly With His Song


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

Right, Pinky! An old favorite of mine.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

Mine too, Sunny 

Next, a 60's tune:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G R _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Y: G R N
N: L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G R _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ // R _ _ D

Y: G R N D
N: L


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2019)

V please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G R _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ // R _ _ D

Y: G R N D
N: L V T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G R _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ // R _ _ D

Y: G R N D
N: L V T M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G R _ _ N // R _ C _ Y // R _ _ D

Y: G R N D C Y
N: L V T M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

Next, a 60's tune:

G R _ _ N // R _ C K Y // R _ _ D

Y: G R N D C Y K
N: L V T M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Green Rocky Road?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

You've got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

_  _  _  _  //  _  /  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

_  _  _  _  //  _  /  _  _  _  _

No M


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

_  _  _  _  //  _  /  _  _  _  _

No M T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

_  _  _  _  //  _  /  _  _  _  _

No M T D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

S please


----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

_  _  _  _  //  _  /  _  _  _  _

No M T D Y S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

_  _  _  _  //  _  /  R  _  _  _

No M T D Y S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

D please

I wasn't getting alerts yesterday, and figured everyone was busy. Got to check my settings.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

My phone works the same way, Pinky. Sometimes I get signals from Words with Friends, sometimes not.

D was guessed already.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Frustrating!

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

L  _  _  _  //  _  /  R  _  _  _

No M T D Y S N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*V please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

This song, from the 80's,  was inspired by the previous one:

L  _  _  _  //  _  /  R  _  _  _

No M T D Y S N V

Pinky, this is the third time D has been guessed! I'd like to accommodate, but there really isn't one there.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

tee hee! 

Is it "Like a rock"?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

Sure is! One of my old Bob Seger favorites.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

70's, I think ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

70's, I think ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 

No: H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

70's, I think ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 

No: H N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*W please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song .. correction

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 

No: H N W T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song .. correction

_ _ _ // _ _ _ G _ 

Yes: G
No: H N W T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

B please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song .. 

_ _ _ // _ _ _ G _ 

Yes: G
No: H N W T B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ G _

Yes: G
No: H N W T B F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song ..

_ _ _ // L _ _ G _

Yes: G L
No: H N W T B F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song ..

K _ _ // L _ _ G _

Yes: G L K
No: H N W T B F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2019)

80's song ..

K _ Y // L _ _ G _

Yes: G L K Y
No: H N W T B F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

It looks like Key Largo.  Never heard of that song, though I do remember a movie by that name.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

Give it a listen on YouTube. Nice song.

You're up, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Popular feminist song:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

S?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Popular feminist song:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' T //  _  _  _  //  _  _ 

No S


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Popular feminist song:

_  _  _  //  _  _  N ' T //  _  _  N  //  M  _ 

No S C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Popular feminist song:

Y  _  _  //  _  _  N ' T //  _  _  N  //  M  _ 

No S C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2019)

C please


----------



## chic (Aug 8, 2019)

She said there's no C Pinky ^


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Y  _  _  //  D  _  N ' T //  _  _  N  //  M  _ 

No S C


----------



## chic (Aug 9, 2019)

W please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Y  _  _  //  D  _  N ' T //  _  W  N  //  M  _ 

No S C 

No more consonants.


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2019)

You Don't Own Me?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*That has to be it chic!*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

That's it, chic!


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2019)

70s hit song.

_ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  //


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2019)

No N or L. 70's hit song.

_ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  //

No: N L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2019)

R please


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes to S and T. No R. Sorry. 70's hit song.

T _ _ _  //  _ _ S S _ _ _ S  //

No : R N L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

G please?


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2019)

No K. Yes to G. 70's hit song.

T _ _ _  //  _ _ S S _ G _ S  //

No : R K N L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

M ?


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes to M. 70's hit song.

T _ M _  //  _ _ S S _ G _ S  //

No: R L N K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

P ?


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes to P. 70's hit song.

T _ M _  //  P _ S S _ G _ S  //

That's all the consonants ladies.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*I don't know this song but it has to be "Time Passages"*


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *I don't know this song but it has to be "Time Passages"*



Yes it is. Good work C.G.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chic!
This is from back in the 60s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _  // _ _


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chic!
This is from back in the 60s

_ _ _ N _ // _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chic!
This is from back in the 60s

_ _ _ N _ // _ T // _ N // _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chic!
This is from back in the 60s

_ _ _ N _ // _ T // _ N // _ _ M _ // T _ // M _


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chic!
This is from back in the 60s

_ R _ N _ // _ T // _ N // _ _ M _ // T _ // M _ 

N:S,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chic!
This is from back in the 60s

_ R _ N G // _ T // _ N // _ _ M _ // T _ // M _ 

N:S,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

It looks like Bring It On Home To Me.  Is that it?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*You got it Sunny! *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ ' //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ ' //  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*R please!*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ ' //  _  R  _  _  _

No S T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ ' //  _  R  _  _  _

No S T D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  N ' //  _  R  _  _  N

No S T D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  N ' //  G  R  _  _  N

No S T D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

_  _  _  N ' //  G  R  _  _  N

No S T D C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*P please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

From a popular kids' show of the 70's:

B  _  _  N ' //  G  R  _  _  N

No S T D C P

No more consonants.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2019)

Bein' Green by Kermit the Frog?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

You got it, Pinky!  I'm singing that in a show we're putting on in a couple of weeks.

It's not easy bein' green,
Having to spend each day the color of a leaf...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2019)

That's such a cute song 

Fairly recent song:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: S N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: S N 
No: H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: S N  T
No: H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: S N  T
No: H M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: S N  T
No: H M Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: S N  T
No: H M Y F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Actually, not so recent song - 80's 

Fairly recent song:

N _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ _ T

Yes: S N  T
No: H M Y F G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Actually, not so recent song - 80's 

N _ _ _ R // T _ _ R // _ S // _ _ _ R T

Yes: S N T R
No: H M Y F G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*V please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

Actually, not so recent song - 80's 

N _ V _ R // T _ _ R // _ S // _ _ _ R T

Yes: S N T R V
No: H M Y F G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Never Tear Us Apart?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, Sunny! Originally by INXS and re-done by Paloma Faith.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2019)

Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Hit parade number from the 1920's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Hit parade number from the 1920's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Hit parade number from the 1920's:

T  _  _  //  F  _  _  //  T  _  _ 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

Hit parade number from the 1920's:

T  _  _  //  F  _  R  //  T  _  _ 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

"Tea For Two"

If that is right, I'm going to be out this afternoon so if you prefer please go on without me.That would be fine.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

You are right, of course, CG!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

I'll take this one 

60's soul

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

Oops!
Let's try T Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

60's soul

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _

Sorry, No: T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

60's soul

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // M _

Yes: M
Sorry, No: T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

60's soul

_ _ _ // S _ _ _ // M _

Yes: M S
Sorry, No: T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

60's soul

Y _ _ // S _ _ _ // M _

Yes: M S Y
Sorry, No: T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*You Send Me*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

Correct, Cg


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

S please, Cg


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
 _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _
N: S,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
 T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _
 N: S,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

How about an R?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

Oops! Double post. Don't know what happened.I deleted what I thought was one & it deleted both.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
 T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _
 N: S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
 T _ _ N _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _
 N: S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
 T _ _ N _ // G _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _
 N: S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
T H _ N _ // G _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _
N: S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
T H _ N K // G _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _
N: S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!*
This is from the late 90s
T H _ N K // G _ D // _ // _ _ _ N D // _ _ _
N: S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm just guessing .. Thank God I Found You?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*You Got It Pinky!  *


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks, Cg 

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Yes: T  R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Yes: T  R 
No: H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // _ _ S S _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Yes: T R S
No: H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // _ _ S S _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Yes: T R S
No: H P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // M _ S S _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Yes: T R S M
No: H P N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*G please

Didn't see you there Sunny. Welcome home, hope you had a nice time*!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Nothing like a short break, eh Sunny!

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // M _ S S _ G _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _

Yes: T R S M G
No: H P N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

D ?

Thanks, ladies, we had a wonderful weekend in Chicago. Weather was perfect, food (too much of it) delicious, and the Nats beat the Cubs, ending in a glorious sweep on Sunday!  The men went to the game on Saturday, while my granddaughter and I visited a truly marvelous book shop. We all went on a boat tour on the Chicago River that starts downtown, and features the fascinating architecture of the buildings that make up Chicago's unique skyline. Lots of fun, great trip, over too soon.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Never been to Chicago, but I hear it's a great city to visit. Sounds like a perfect weekend for you 

_ // M _ S S _ G _ // T _ // _ _ _ // R _ D _

Yes: T R S M G D
No: H P N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // M _ S S _ G _ // T _ // Y _ _ // R _ _ Y

Yes: T R S M G Y
No: H P N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // M _ S S _ G _ // T _ // Y _ _ // R _ _ Y

Yes: T R S M G Y
No: H P N B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

X ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Pinky, you're missing a D that you had in #539. You must have copied the wrong one.*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks, Cg. The D is back.

Not sure what era .. 80's - 90's U.K. band:

_ // M _ S S _ G _ // T _ // Y _ _ // R _ D Y

Yes: T R S M G Y D
No: H P N B X


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

It looks like A Message to you Rudy.  Is that it?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

From a well-loved Broadway show:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 27, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

From a well-loved Broadway show:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 27, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

From a well-loved Broadway show:

_  _  _  L  _  _  _  _  ' S  //  L  _  _  _  N  _

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

From a well-loved Broadway show:

_  D  _  L  _  _  _  _  ' S  //  L  _  _  _  N  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

From a well-loved Broadway show:

_  D  _  L  _  _  D  _  ' S  //  L  _  M  _  N  T

No R

(Missing D has been added. No more consonants.)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

Adelaide's Lament?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!  (A person could develop a cold!)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd forgotten that song 

60's soul

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

60's soul

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _

No: M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

60's soul

_ _ T _ // _ _ T // _ T // _ _

Yes: T
No: M D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

60's soul

_ _ T S // _ _ T // _ T // _ _

Yes: T S
No: M D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

60's soul

L _ T S // G _ T // _ T // _ _

Yes: T S L G
No: M D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

60's soul

L _ T S // G _ T // _ T // _ N

Yes: T S L G N
No: M D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Let's Get it On?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

Right, Sunny .. mmm, Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Song of the sixties:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Song of the sixties:

_  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Song of the sixties:

H  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  _

No B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Song of the sixties:

H  _  R  _  //  C  _  _  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  _

No B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2019)

Here Comes The Sun


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

Correct, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ ' T // _ _ _ _

Yes: T
Sorry, No: S


----------



## chic (Sep 3, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

_ _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N ' T // _ N _ _

Yes: T R N
Sorry, No: S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

_ _ _ R // D _ D D _ // D _ N ' T // _ N _ _

Yes: T R N D
Sorry, No: S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

Y _ _ R // D _ D D _Y// D _ N ' T // _ N _ _

Yes: T R N D Y
Sorry, No: S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

1982 song by a Canadian band:

Y _ _ R // D _ D D _Y// D _ N ' T // K N _ _

Yes: T R N D Y K
Sorry, No: S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Your Daddy Don't Know?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes! By the band, Toronto.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

From the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ '  // _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

From the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  N '  // _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Millyd (Sep 4, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

From the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  N '  // _  _  S  _ 

No D T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

From the 90's:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  N '  // R  _  S  _ 

No D T G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

From the 90's:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  N '  // R  _  S  _ 

No D T G T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

Correction: The second word has five dashes, not four. No big difference, however.

From the 90's:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  N '  // R  _  S  _  _

No D T G T


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

From the 90's:

C  R  _  C  _  _  _  N '  // R  _  S  _  _

No D T G T H


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

From the 90's:

C  R  _  C  K  L  _  N '  // R  _  S  _  _

No D T G T H 

No more consonants.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2019)

Cracklin' Rosie!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2019)

I know it's correct, so I will continue 

60's/70's tune:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

T _ _ _ _ _ T // _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T
Sorry, No: S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

T _ _ _ _ _ T // _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T
Sorry, No: S R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

L?

(Of course you were right about Cracklin' Rosie, Pinky. One of my Neil Diamond favorites!)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

T _ _ _ _ H T // _ // _ _ L L // _ _ // L _ _ _

Yes: T H L
Sorry, No: S R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

B ?


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

T _ N _ _ H T // _ // F _ L L // _ N // L _ _ _

Yes: T H L F N
Sorry, No: S R B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

T _ N _ G H T // _ // F _ L L // _ N // L _ _ _

Yes: T H L F N G
Sorry, No: S R B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

V ?

This is pretty obvious, but somebody else please guess it and take the next one.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2019)

60's/70's tune:

T _ N _ G H T // _ // F _ L L // _ N // L _ V _

Yes: T H L F N G V
Sorry, No: S R B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2019)

Somebody, anybody, nobody??


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

Tonight I Fell in Love?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes! By The Tokens.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

This one was originally popular in the 1920's, and revived in the 60's.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

N please


----------



## chic (Sep 11, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

This one was originally popular in the 1920's, and revived in the 60's.

T  _  _  T _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

This one was originally popular in the 1920's, and revived in the 60's.

T  _  _  T _  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  _  H  //  T  H  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  S

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

This one was originally popular in the 1920's, and revived in the 60's.

T  _  _  T _  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  _  H  //  T  H  _  //  T  _  L  _  _  S

No N


----------



## chic (Sep 12, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2019)

*Is it "Tiptoe through the Tulips "*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

You got it, Sassycakes!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

Sassycakes?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Bump again


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 16, 2019)

Could someone please start a new one.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

Should we just let this game go, and include songs in Guess the Title?  Apparently, nobody wants to continue this one.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll start a new one.... 


late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ... 


_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks, Holly.

How about N?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ... 

Y:
N: N

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Holly. We've so missed You.

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2019)

*Thanks Holly! It is so good to see you back.

Let's try S please!*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ... 

*Y:
N*:.. N R T S (sorry ladies) 

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Holly 

D please


----------



## chic (Sep 18, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ...

*Y: M
N*:.. N R T S D L G

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ M _  // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ...

*Y: M C
 N*:.. N R T S D L G H

*_ _ _ _ // C _ M _  // _ _ C _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

K ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ...

*Y: M C K
 N*:.. N R T S D L G H

*_ _ _ _ // C _ M _  // _ _ C K*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

B ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ...

*Y: M C K B
 N*:.. N R T S D L G H

*B _ B _ // C _ M _  // B _ C K*


----------



## chic (Sep 18, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

late 60's song from a group whose lead singer went onto become even more famous as a solo singer ...

*Y: M C K B Y
 N*:.. N R T S D L G H

That's it folks..only vowels left..I'm off to bed now, nite nite....

*B _ B Y // C _ M _  // B _ C K*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Baby Come Back


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

Indeedy Sunny... by the Equals ( and lead singer Eddy Grant)..good job!!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

From a Broadway show of the 50's:

_  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _//  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*N please,

*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

From a Broadway show of the 50's:

_  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _//  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*H please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

From a Broadway show of the 50's:

_  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  T  //  _  H _  _  _//  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*S please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

From a Broadway show of the 50's:

_  N  //  T  H  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  T  //  _  H _  _  _//  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2019)

On the street where you live ?

If I'm right could someone else take my turn ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

You are right, Sassy.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

Deleted ..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*OK, can we just clarify the rules of the game please.

if you correctly guess the title of the tune, then you must be prepared to take your turn to start the next game. if you feel you won't be able to do that for whatever reason, please leave the solution to the game for those who can start another song title. ..thank folks!!*

* 






I'll start the next one again...

Sorry if I'm repeating any from recent weeks

Folk song from the 70's...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

I'll start the next one again...

Sorry if I'm repeating any from recent weeks

Folk song from the 70's...

Y:
N:..N (sorry sunny )

_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R
N:..N 

_ _ _ _ _ _ R  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R S
N:..N 

S _ _ _ _ _ R  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R S L
N:..N T

S _ L _ _ _ R  // _ L _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Y ?

(Thanks for the reminder about the rules of the game, Holly.)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

(sorry for the wait  folks, I was out all day yesterday, see my photos on my September  photo thread ) 

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R S L D B
N:..N T Y

That's it folks..vowels only now...

S _ L D _ _ R  // B L _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

I never heard of this song, but it looks like Soldier Blue?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

That would be my guess too, Sunny.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

It is soldier Blue , Sunny..by Buffy Sainte -Marie...  ( I didn't realise it had been the theme tune to a movie Soldier Blue in 1970..)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks, Holly. I liked her a lot, back in the day. Haven't thought of her in years.

Next, another one from the 70's.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*T please, Sunny *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Next, another one from the 70's.

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Next, another one from the 70's.

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*R please..*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2019)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

Bump!!!


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2019)

Is it Sunny's turn?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*Sunny where are you?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2019)

She posted sometime last night in one of these threads.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

Next, another one from the 70's.

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _ 

No H R M


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Next, another one from the 70's.

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  L  //  _  _  _  S  _ 

No H R M D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Y please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Next, another one from the 70's.

_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ L // _ _ _ S _

No H R M D Y






Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Next, another one from the 70's.

_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ L // N _ _ S _

No H R M D Y


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Beautiful Noise? *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*1960's song from a heart-throb ...*

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2019)

T please


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*1960's song from a heart-throb ...

Y: L R
N: T

_ _ L _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2019)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*1960's song from a heart-throb ...

Y: L R S
N: T

 _ _ L _ // _ _ _ R S _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*1960's song from a heart-throb ...

Y: L R S H
N: T D
  Oops added a missed L....


 H _ L _ // _ _ _ R S _ L _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*1960's song from a heart-throb ...

Y: L R S H Y
N: T D
Oops added a missed L....


 H _ L _ // Y _ _ R S _ L _ *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

Help Yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*You got it Pinks... by Tom Jones.*...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

Tom Jones still has it, Hols 

A 70's tune:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

I think he looks better now than he did in his youth tbh Pinks... 


*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

I agree, and his voice is still awesome!

A 70's tune:

_ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*R please...*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

A 70's tune:

_ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _R _

Y: N  R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

S please ( sorry to make you work so hard )


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

LOL .. that's okay, Hols .. see if you get this one!

A 70's tune:

_ _ N _ // _ _ S _ // _ N D // _ _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _R S

Y: N R S D


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

A 70's tune:

M _ N _ // _ _ S _ // _ N D // M _ D // _ _ _ _ _ _R S

Y: N R S D M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

A 70's tune:

M _ N _ // _ _ S _ // _ N D // M _ D // _ _ _ T T _R S

Y: N R S D M T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)

H please? I think you've got an extra dash in the last word. Better check.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*L please..*.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

You're right Chic. I removed one dash from the last word and added an S
to the second word. No more consonants.

M _ N _ // L _ S _ S // _ N D // M _ D // H _ T T _R S

Y: N R S D M T L H
N: G Y


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

I know this, but I'm busy this weekend so I can't do a puzzle right now. Anybody?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

I haven't got a clue...I don't think I know this, either that or I'm having a brain fog....

is there more consonants Pinks?

try a K


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

No idea here either.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

Oops just read back and pinky says no more consonants ...well I think I need a clue....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Think "art" for the first two words.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Mysterious smile.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

You got it, Sunny .. by Elton John


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

That was my favorite song back in '72. Great puzzle.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks Chic .. I really was into Elton John back then.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

WoW, Good job Sunny..and pinky, I would never have got that. !!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought you would get it, Hols .. being a Brit


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Yoo-hoo, Sunny!?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

I never heard of the song. It just looked obvious from the pattern of the words.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Irish song:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //   _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

I know a lot of Elton's songs Pinks, but mainly the chart hits, I was never a fan.... 

*T please, sunny...*


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Irish song:

_  L  L //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //   _  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

H please...


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Irish song:

_  L  L //  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  T  //   _  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N //  T  H  _  //  _  H  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*B please...*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Irish song:

_  L  L //  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  T  //   _  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N //  T  H  _  //  _  H  _  _  _

No B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

R , then, please..


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Irish song:

_  L  L //  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  R  _  _  T  _  R  _  S  //  _  _  T  //   _  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N //  T  H  _  //  _  H  _  _  R

No B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Irish song:

_  L  L //  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  R  _  _  T  _  R  _  S  //  _  _  T  //   _  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N //  T  H  _  //  _  H  _  _  R

No B F


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*G please..*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Bump

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Irish song:

_  L  L //  G  _  _ ' S  //  C  R  _  _  T  _  R  _  S  //  G  _  T  //   _  //  _  L  _  C  _  //  _  N //  T  H  _  //  C  H  _  _  R

No B F


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

All God's Creatures Get A Place In The Choir .. ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Close enough, Pinky.... (It's "got a place," not "get.")

Here's a great version of this Irish classic by the wonderful group, Celtic Thunder. Check it out; you won't be sorry!

https://tinyurl.com/y4uor7ds


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

Those good looking Celtic men .. and, they can sing and dance too 

I'll have to get back with a tune, but, that's hard to follow!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

Song first published in 1928

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

Super Job Pinks...I'm a HUGE Celtic Thunder fan...  

*Try a T Please
*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks, Hols 

Song first published in 1928

_ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*H please..*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

Song first published in 1928

_ _ _ _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: T H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

Song first published in 1928

_ _ _ _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: T H 
No: S


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

Song first published in 1928

_ _ _ _ _ _ // T H _ // D _ _ _ _ _ _ ' // _ _ _ _ D

Yes: T H D
No: S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Follow the Drinkin' Gourd?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2019)

You got it, Sunny


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*WoW!! Brilliant Sunny... *!!...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

Brings back my old Pete Seeger days. (Don't know if he ever sang it, but it's his kind of song.)

For those who may be wondering, it's a song going back to the days of the Underground Railroad. The "drinking gourd" was another name for the Big Dipper, which escaping slaves used to help point their way north.

Next:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Follow_the_Drinkin'_Gourd
T please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*N please...*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

have we got a decade or genre for this one Sunny? 

R please..


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

T  H _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  H  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R

(Folk/bluegrass genre, Holly. Old song, going back to early in the 20th century, and maybe before that.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2019)

*M ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

T  H _  //  M  _  _  N  _  G  H  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*P please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*is it The Midnight Special? 
*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes, it is, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you...I remember it well from CCR.. 

70's hit for 2 different singers  in the same decade...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ //  _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

Y: N
N:
70's hit for 2 different singers  in the same decade...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N  // _ _ _ _  // _ //  _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

70's hit for 2 different singers in the same decade...

Y: N
N: R


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N  // _ _ _ _  // _ //  _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

T please


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

L please?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

70's hit for 2 different singers in the same decade...

Y: N T L H
N: R


_ _ _ H T _ _ N  // _ _ T H  // _ //  _ _ L L _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

70's hit for 2 different singers in the same decade...

Y: N T L H G B W
N: R F


That's it guys, great guessing...only vowels left

_ _ G H T _ _ N  // W _ T H  // _ //  B _ L L _ T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2019)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

Only vowels left , Pinks...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2019)

oops


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Eighteen With a Bullet?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

That's the one sunny.. !!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Xmas favorite:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*N Please..*


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Xmas favorite:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2019)

Love your new photo, Holly 

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

Gracias Pinks   

*L Please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Xmas favorite:

T  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  Y  //  _  N  D  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Xmas favorite:

T  H  _  //  H  _  L  L  Y  //  _  N  D  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  Y 

(Pretty obvious?)


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*The Holly And The Ivy!*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Right, of course, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _  *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*R please...*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

 T _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ R _ T _ _ N _  *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

D please


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

 T H _ R _ // G _ _ S // _ _ // _ _ _ R _ T H _ N G

N: D, Sorry  *


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

T H _ R _ // G _ _ S // _ Y // _ _ _ R Y T H _ N G

N: D, Sorry *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

T H _ R _ // G _ _ S // M Y // _ _ _ R Y T H _ N G

N: D, Sorry *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

V ?

That's probably the last consonant. I'm too busy to take the next one, so I'll leave it to someone else.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*This a tune from the 60s

T H _ R _ // G _ _ S // M Y // _ V _ R Y T H _ N G

 N: D, Sorry
That is the last consonant.
Sorry to be so late, our power went out at 5:00 & came back a little past midnight. *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*There goes my Everything...*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

I'll presume it was correct and carry on....



70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

_ _  // _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*You are very correct Holly and very sorry again but was called out of town  today.*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y:
N: F S

_ _  // _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D
N: F S

_ _  // _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

R please


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

N please?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N
N: F S

_ N  // _  // _ R _ _ _ N // D R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N M
N: F S

_ N  // _  // _ R _ _ _ N // D R _ _ M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

Try another letter sunny...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

P ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N M
N: F S P

_ N  // _  // _ R _ _ _ N // D R _ _ M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

How about C?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N M
N: F S P C

_ N  // _  // _ R _ _ _ N // D R _ _ M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N M
N: F S P C T

_ N  // _  // _ R _ _ _ N // D R _ _ M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

B ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N M B
N: F S P C T

_ N  // _  // B R _ _ _ N // D R _ _ M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

K ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Looks like you and I are the only ones playing this game Sunny... *

*70's song with an unknown band but with a famous lead singer... 

Y: D R N M B K
N: F S P C T


That's it, vowels only now

_ N  // _  // B R _ K _ N // D R _ _ M*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks like In a Broken Dream

(Seems to be only you and me, Holly. Maybe we should give this one a rest for a while?)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

It is, in a Broken dream, By the band Python Lee Jackson, who were fronted at the time by Rod Stewart!!

OK, Sunny if no-one wants to play this game any more, then we'll give it up!!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

I was following but couldn't think of a letter to guess.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*I wasn't home!*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Want to try to resurrect this one?


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I was following but couldn't think of a letter to guess.



Ditto.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2019)

B please?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*F please..*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

S  _  Y  _  _  R  _ 

No B F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

S  _  Y  _  _  R  _ 

No B F T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

S  _  Y  _  _  R  _ 

No B F T M N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

S  _  Y  _  _  R  _ 

No B F T M N H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

S  _  Y  L  _  R  _ 

No B F T M N H


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

P?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Beautiful song of the 40's, written by two songwriting geniuses.

S  K  Y  L  _  R  K

No B F T M N H D P

Anybody else remember this song?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*I don't remember it at all... is it skylark? *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

That's it, Holly!  Written by Hoagy Carmichael and Johnny Mercer, the song has a strange haunting beauty.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

I had a listen Sunny, not heard it before but I see what you mean about it's haunting beauty...


from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

__ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*S please, Holly !*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

Y: N S
N:

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

__ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ N  // _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

T please, Holly


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)

L please?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

Y: N S R L
N: T

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

_ _ _ L _ _ _ R _  // _ _  // _ R _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

Y: N S R L F
N: T

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

_ _ _ L _ _ _ R _  // _ F  // _ R _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

G please, Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

Y: N S R L F
N: T G

*Soz Pinks no G *

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

_ _ _ L _ _ _ R _  // _ F  // _ R _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

How about a C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

Y: N S R L F
N: T G C T

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

_ _ _ L _ _ _ R _  // _ F  // _ R _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2019)

*Let's try "D" please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

T ?


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

W please?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

Y: N S R L F B D
N: T G C T W

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

B _ _ L _ _ _ R D  // _ F  // B R _ _ _ N  // D R _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2019)

This has me completely stumped 

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

Y: N S R L F B D M
N: T G C T W

from the ancient to the modern--ish .. A big  hit for an American band in relatively modern times....

B _ _ L _ _ _ R D  // _ F  // B R _ _ _ N  // D R _ _ M S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Ah yes, I remember it well!)


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

oooh excellent well done Sunny... 

*T Please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2019)

Good one, Hols and Sunny 

S please!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2019)

*N ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No S N G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

How bout R please, Sunny


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*What happened to my T, Sunny? *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  T  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _ 

No S N G


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*L please..*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

L  _  T  T  L  _  //  D  R  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _ 

No S N G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

L  _  T  T  L  _  //  D  R  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  Y

No S N G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Little Drummer boy *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Correct, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*60's seasonal holiday song...*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

Y: Y
N: N ( sorry sassy)



*60's seasonal holiday song...*

*_ _ _ _ Y  // _ _ _ _ Y  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

Y: Y H S
N: N ( sorry sassy)



*60's seasonal holiday song...

H _ _ _ Y  // _ _ _ _ Y  // _ H _ _ S _ _ _ S *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

L please?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

Y: Y H S R L
N: N P



*60's seasonal holiday song...

 H _ L L Y  // _ _ L L Y  // _ H R _ S _ _ _ S *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

J ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

Y: Y H S R L J
N: N P



*60's seasonal holiday song...

 H _ L L Y  // J _ L L Y  // _ H R _ S _ _ _ S *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks like Holly Jolly Christmas. Never heard of that one.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

Holly Jolly Christmas is a Burl Ives song .. it's playing everywhere we go!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

Correct Sunny.. and Pinks too, it's a Burl Ives song, so very old...  but there's also a version by Michael Buble..


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

OK, to get away from seasonal music for a while, here's a lovely old love song:


_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

Holly, the Michael Buble version is so smooth.

T please, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

N F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F R L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*W Please..*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

H  _  W  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F R L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

How Deep Is The Ocean .. ??


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

60's song

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

60's song

_ _ _ _ // B _ B B _ _ _

Y: B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*N please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

60's song

_ _ N Y // B _ B B _ _ _

Y: B N Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*S please *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

60's song

_ _ N Y // B _ B B _ _ S

Y: B N Y S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*L please...*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

60's song

_ _ N Y // B _ B B L _ S

Y: B N Y S L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

60's song

T _ N Y // B _ B B L _ S

Y: B N Y S L T

Only vowels left


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Tiny Bubbles (never heard of it)

Xmas song:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh yes I've heard of Tiny bubbles...   good one pinks & sunny...

*T please..*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Tiny Bubbles (never heard of it)

Xmas song:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

The late Don Ho, Chinese/Hawaiian American sang Tiny Bubbles. He was quite popular.

Is it, The Holly and the Ivy?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Right, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ R _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ R _

Y: R 
N: T S


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ R Y

Y: R Y
N: T S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ R Y

Y: R Y
N: T S L H N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ R Y

Y: R Y
N: T S L H N D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

M please?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Song from 70's musical

M _ M _ R Y

Y: R Y M
N: T S L H N D B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Memory

Next:  folk type song with the name of a city but not really about the city

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Next:  folk type song with the name of a city but not really about the city

C  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Next:  folk type song with the name of a city but not really about the city

C  _  T  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  _  S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*R ? *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Next:  folk type song with the name of a city but not really about the city

C  _  T  Y  //  _  F  //  N  _  _  //  _  R  L  _  _  N  S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*City of new Orleans ? 

Moving on...  

1990's  soft rock *


*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

Y: T
N: N

*1990's  soft rock *


*_ _ _ T _ _  // _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ T *


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

Y: T
N: N S

*1990's  soft rock *


*_ _ _ T _ _  // _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ T *


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

Y: T H
N: N S

*1990's  soft rock 


_ H _ T H _  // _ _ // _ _  // H _ _ _ T *


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

HI Holly


F please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi @connect1  good to see you, hope all is well with you  where've you been hiding? 

Y: T H F M
N: N S

*1990's  soft rock 


 _ H _ T H M  // _ F // M _  // H _ _ _ T *


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Been kinda under the weather. Good to see you again too

Rhythm Of My Heart ?


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Pretty sure that's it, so I'll start the next one 

1950's - Still popular at a certain time of year.


_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

Good to have you back and hope you're better now... 

*T please...*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

L ?


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you @hollydolly 

1950's - Still popular at a certain time of year.


_ _ _ _ L _ // _ _ L L // _ _ _ _

N: T, S
Y: L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

Jingle Bell Rock!


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

That's it Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow, thanks, connect!

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Good one pinks, &  Connect *

*Try an N please...*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks, Hols 

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: N R


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

W please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _

Y: N R  W


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _

Y: N R W S


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _

Y: N R W S 
N: P


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // Y _ R _

Y: N R W S Y
N: P


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // Y _ R _

Y: N R W S Y
N: P C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // Y _ R _

Y: N R W S Y
N: P C D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

An 80's song:

_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ N // _ N // N _ W // Y _ R _

Y: N R W S Y
N: P C D T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

H ?


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Englishman in New York? *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2019)

Correct Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*70's folk..*

* _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

Y: N
N: T

*70's folk..*

* _ _ _ _  // _ _ N // _ N // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

Y: N
N: T C ( sorry CG)

*70's folk..

 _ _ _ _  // _ _ N // _ N // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2019)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

Y: N R
N: T C 

*70's folk..

_ R _ _ // _ _ N // _ N // _ _ R _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

Y: N R M
N: T C

*70's folk..*

*_ R _ _ // M _ N // _ N // _ _ R _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

Y: N R M F
N: T C

*70's folk..*

*F R _ _ // M _ N // _ N // _ _ R _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

Y: N R M F S
N: T C

*70's folk..*

*F R _ _ // M _ N // _ N // _ _ R _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

This is a wild guess, Hols ... Free Man In Paris?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*That's the one Pinks... by Joni Mitchell*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

aaah, Joni Mitchell!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

60's song

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

L please?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*N please..*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

60's song

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ L _ N _ 

Y: S L N R


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

60's song

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ L _ N _ 

Y: S L N R 
N: G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

60's song

S _ _ _ T // _ _ R _ L _ N _ 

Y: S L N R T
N: G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*C please...*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

60's song

S _ _ _ T // C _ R _ L _ N _ 

Y: S L N R T C
N: G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Sweet Caroline*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

Yesssss, Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you... 

*70's song by an American rock band *

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

T please!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

Y:
N: T

*70's song by an American rock band *

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Y: S
N: T

70's song by an American rock band 

_ _ S _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

N?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Y: S N
 N: T

70's song by an American rock band 

_ _ S _ _ N _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Y: S N G R Y 
N: T

70's song by an American rock band 

_ _ S _ _ N G // Y _ _ // W _ R _ // _ _ R _ *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Wishing You Were Here?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

Superb !! Pinky... , by Chicago...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Back in a flash ..


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y:
N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _

Y: S
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _

Y: S
N: N R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S
N: N R C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Hmmm... well, that helps not at all! 

How about L?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Hmmm... well, that helps not at all!
> 
> How about L?



Sorry ... but, you chose a good letter!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Y please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*M ?*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2019)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Does it have an M or not, Pinks...*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y M H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y M H F


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y M H F B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm thinking Edelweiss, but the number of dashes don't match.  Anyway, I'll guess:  D?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y M H F B D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*F please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Only one consonant left!

edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ _ _ L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L
N: N R C T Y M H F B D G W F


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

No more consonants!
edited .. sometimes this song has the title using the two same words
Song from book/film/musical

_ P P L _ _ S _ 

Y: S L P
N: N R C T Y M H F B D G W F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

The only word I can think of is "Applause."  Is that it?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes, that's it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

S please, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Seasonal favorite:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


No S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

How about a T?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

easonal favorite:

_  _  //  _  _  M  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


No S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

It Came Upon A Midnight Clear


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

You got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

A  60's rock Xmas song

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

A  60's rock Xmas song

S _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // S _ _ _ _ 

Y: S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

A  60's rock Xmas song

S _ _ _ // _ T // T _ // _ _ // S _ _ T _

Y: S  T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

A  60's rock Xmas song

S _ _ _ // _ T // T _ // _ _ // S _ N T _

Y: S T N
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

K ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*M please...*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

A  60's rock Xmas song

S _ _ K // _ T // T _ // M _ // S _ N T _

Y: S T N K M
N: D L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Sock it to me Santa..*. ( not heard of it but it fits)


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

It fits, aaaand - it's right!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Gracias...

Rock ...from the very early 70's...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

T please!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Rock ...from the very early 70's...

Y: T R
N:

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ T // _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Rock ...from the very early 70's...

Y: T R S N
N:

_ _ _ _ _ R _ N T // S _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

G?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Rock ...from the very early 70's...

Y: T R S N G
N:

_ _ _ _ G R _ N T // S _ N G


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Immigrant Song .. wild guess.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

yes you gorritt, Pink...by Led Zep....


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

aaah, he's so unusual


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Led Zep.... Led Zeppelin ( a British Rock  band) 

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y:
N: T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ N _ _ _

Y: N
N: T G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*R please..*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ N _ _ _

Y: N
N: T G R S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

edited to add Holly's T from way back .. sorry for missing it 
A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ N _ _ _

Y: N H
N: G R S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ N _ _ _

Y: N H
N: G R S L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

_ _ M _ N _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ N _ _ _

Y: N H M
N: G R S L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

D _ M _ N _ C _ // T H _ // D _ N _ _ _

Y: N H M D C
N: G R S L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*K please..*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

D _ M _ N _ C K // T H _ // D _ N K _ _

Y: N H M D C K
N: G R S L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

Vowels only now

A Xmas song that is not widely known (I think).

D _ M _ N _ C K // T H _ // D _ N K _ Y

Y: N H M D C K Y
N: G R S L


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

Dominick the Donkey

If I'm right could someone else start a new one.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

That's correct, Sassy!


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*A song from back in the 20s!

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  //_ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

T please, Cg


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Thanks  for taking this one  CG...*

*L Please...*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*No problem Holly!*
*A song from back in the 20s!

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ // _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ //_ _ _* 

*N: T, L,*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*No problem Holly!
A song from back in the 20s!

_ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ // S _ N D _ _ _ _ // _ N D //_ _ _

N: T, L,*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*A song from back in the 20s!

_ // _ _ _ // _ F// _ _ FF _ _, //_ // S _ N D _ _ _ _ // _ N D //_ _ _

N: T, L,*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*M please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*A song from back in the 20s!

_ // _ _ _ // _ F// _ _ FF _ _, //_ // S _ N D _ _ _ _ // _ N D //_ _ _

N: T, L,* R, M,


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*H please...*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*A song from back in the 20s!

_ // _ _ _ // _ F// _ _ FF _ _, //_ // S _ N D _ _ _ H// _ N D //_ _ _

N: T, L,* R, M,


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*A song from back in the 20s!

_ // C_ _ // _ F// C_ FF _ _, //_ // S _ N D _ _ CH// _ N D //_ _ _

N: T, L,* R, M,


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

A cup of coffee, a sandwich and you.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*You got it, Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Cute song title, Cg 

Back in a few mins!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

Good job Pinky & CG , I'd never have got that....

*L please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks Holly .. it was a wild guess on my part!
Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

_ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: T
Sorry, No: L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*R please...*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

_ _ _ T _ R // _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Yes: T R
Sorry, No: L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

_ _ _ T _ R // _ _ // T H _ // H _ _ _ _

Yes: T R H
Sorry, No: L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

_ _ S T _ R // _ _ // T H _ // H _ _ S _

Yes: T R H S
Sorry, No: L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2020)

*M ?*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Song from old novel and modern-day musical:

M _ S T _ R // _ _ // T H _ // H _ _ S _

Yes: T R H S M
Sorry, No: L


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Master of the House  (from Les Miz)


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes! I'm going to see it in July


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

Lucky you! (You have to get tickets that much in advance?)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

To get good seats, you have to get tickets far in advance. I also want to see Miss Saigon, but may have to take a pass on it. Gets costly .. though this was a Christmas gift.

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Love your new avatar, Holly 

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

awww thanks Pinks....


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

N please, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

_  _  _  N  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  N  S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*B please..*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

_  _  _  N  //  B  _  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  N  S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*L Please *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

_  _  _  N  //  B  _  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  L  L  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  N  S 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

D  _  _  N  //  B  _  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  L  L  _  _  //  _  _  R  D  _  N  S 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

D  _  _  N  //  B  _  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  L  L  _  _  //  _  _  R  D  _  N  S 

No C M


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

D  _  W  N  //  B  _  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  L  L  _  _  //  G  _  R  D  _  N  S 

No C M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*I don't know the 3rd word...  try a P*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

A sad song about love that did not turn out well, originally a 19th century poem:

D  _  W  N  //  B  Y  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  L  L  _  Y  //  G  _  R  D  _  N  S 

No C M 

No more consonants!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

Guessing that 4th word .. Down by the Sulley Gardens?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

Close, Pinky. Try again; "U" is not the vowel. Marianne Faithfull recorded it.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

Salley Gardens .. ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, Pinky!  This song has been recorded by many artists. My favorite is sung by Marianne Faithfull in her wrecked, baritone voice. She also recorded it much earlier when she had a lovely, clear soprano voice.  

The lyrics are a beautiful, sad poem by the Irish poet, William Butler Yeats.

*                    Down By the Salley Gardens                *

                                                    By William Butler Yeats 

Down by the salley gardens
    my love and I did meet;
 She passed the salley gardens
    with little snow-white feet.
 She bid me take love easy,
    as the leaves grow on the tree;
 But I, being young and foolish,
    with her would not agree.

 In a field by the river
    my love and I did stand,
 And on my leaning shoulder
    she laid her snow-white hand.
 She bid me take life easy,
    as the grass grows on the weirs;
 But I was young and foolish,
    and now am full of tears.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

You describe Marianne Faithful's voice perfectly, Sunny. The song is somewhat haunting.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

60's tune ..

_ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Well done PInky.. I've never heard of that song...( altho' I do know Marianne ) 

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Ta, Holly  Oops! I had a "senior moment"

60's tune ..

_ _ _ // _ // _ _ T // _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Where did the N come from Pinks? 

*L please *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Ta, Holly  Oops! I had a "senior moment"

60's tune ..

_ _ _  // _ // _ _ T // _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _

Y: T
N: L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

60's tune ..

_ _ _  // _ // _ _ T // _ // _ _ T _ _ S S

Y: T S
N: L  H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

60's tune ..

_ _ N  // _ // _ _ T // _ // _ _ T N _ S S

Y: T S N
N: L  H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

back in a couple of hours .. please carry on


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Can I get a witness - Marvin Gaye  ❤ *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

I'll continue...

60's  song....

_ // _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

You got it, Holly!

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T 
N:


I'll continue...

60's song....*

_ // _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ // _ N // N _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S 
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // _ _ _ S S //T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ S T // _ _ // _ N // N _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R 
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // _ _ _ S S //T H _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ S T // _ _ // _ N // N _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R W
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // _ _ _ S S //T H _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ S T // _ _ // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R W G
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // G _ _ S S //T H _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ S T // _ _ // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R W G M  ( super job Pinky) 
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // G _ _ S S //T H _ // _ _ R _ // M _ S T // _ _ // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Haven't a clue what the song is though 

There isn't a 2nd G?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R W G M B  ( no second G ) 
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // G _ _ S S //T H _ // _ _ R _ // M _ S T // B _ // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R W G M B D
 N: 



 60's song....*

_ // G _ _ S S //T H _ // _ _ R D // M _ S T // B _ // _ N // N _ W // _ _ R _ // _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Y please .. I'm off to slumber-land


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 7, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 8, 2020)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Y : N T S H R W G M B D C L Y
 N:  F



 60's song....*

_ // G _ _ S S //T H _ // L _ R D // M _ S T // B _ // _ N // N _ W // Y _ R _ // C _ T Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like: I Guess the Lord Must Be in New York City !


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Indeed it is Sunny..1969 Nilsson  American chart hit *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Interesting song title!  

Song that will be seasonal in a couple of months:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*S please...*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Song that will be seasonal in a couple of months:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*R please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Song that will be seasonal in a couple of months:

_  _  _  N  //  _  R  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  S  //  _  R  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  N  _ 

No T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Song that will be seasonal in a couple of months:

_  H  _  N  //  _  R  _  S  H  //  _  _  _  S  //  _  R  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  N  _ 

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2020)

W?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

*F ? *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Song that will be seasonal in a couple of months:

W  H  _  N  //  _  R  _  S  H  //  _  _  _  S  //  _  R  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  N  _ 

No T F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*When Irish eyes are smiling...*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Sure it's like a morn in spring...

Correct, of course, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

* and I'll be back with another shortly ... *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

Y:
N: T H 



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

Y: N L W
N: T H 



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

_ _ L L _ W  // _ N _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

Y: N L W
N: T H F



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

 _ _ L L _ W  // _ N _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

F ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

F has already been guessed..NO F...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

Y: N L W D
N: T H F



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

 _ _ L L _ W  // _ N D  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

Y: N L W D Y
N: T H F B



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

 Y _ L L _ W  // _ N D  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

Y: N L W D Y
N: T H F B G



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

 Y _ L L _ W  // _ N D  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

B ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

B has been guessed already, sunny...


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

Y: N L W D Y R
N: T H F B G



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

 Y _ L L _ W  // _ N D  // R _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

Y: N L W D Y R S
N: T H F B G



*This  is a 90''s folk song from well stabilised folk singer... 

 Y _ L L _ W  // _ N D  // R _ S _ 

That's all folks... guessing time...*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2020)

Yellow and Rose?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Indeed Pinky...by James Taylor...*.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

aaah!

Old hymn/spiritual ..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 14, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

Old hymn/spiritual ..

_ _ _ _ // T _ _ // S _ _ _ T S // _ _ // M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _

Y: T S M


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

Old hymn/spiritual ..

_ H _ _ // T H _ // S _ _ _ T S // _ _ // M _ _ _ _H_ _ _ // _ _

Y: T S M H


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*When the saints go marching in.... *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

Holly is correct!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks Pinky..

 a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

hmmmm?? hmmm ..   

Let's try T please.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

Y: T 
N:

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T 
N: S H

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

R?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T 
N: S H

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem 

_ _ _ _ _  // _ R _ _  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T F
N: S H

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

_ _ _ _ _  // F R _ _  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T F M
N: S H

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

_ _ M _ _  // F R _ M  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T F M
N: S H W G

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

_ _ M _ _  // F R _ M  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T F M N
N: S H W G

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

_ _ M _ N  // F R _ M  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

Absolutely no W?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

ooooh sorry...dunno what I was thinking...yes there's a W 

Y: T F M N
N: S H  G

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

W _ M _ N  // F R _ M  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

Can't figure out the last word .. 
uhhh - L?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

ooooh sorry...dunno what I was thinking...yes there's a W 

Y: T F M N
N: S H  G L  ( think about the cryptic clue) 

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't overthink this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

W _ M _ N  // F R _ M  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

P ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Y: T F M N
N: S H  G L  P  ( soz pinks you're working so hard on this ) 

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't over think this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

W _ M _ N  // F R _ M  // T _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

X ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Y: T F M N Y
N: S H  G L  P  X

a cryptic clue to this ,.... a pink lady might even be purple...  (rock) '70's

Don't over think this one folks, the clue isn't as difficult as it may seem

W _ M _ N  // F R _ M  // T _ _ Y _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

K ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Y: T F M N Y K
N: S H  G L  P  X

a cryptic clue to this ,..*.. a pink lady might even be purple..*.  (rock) '70's

Yeeeaahh....now only vowels left

W _ M _ N  // F R _ M  // T _ K Y _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

Woman From Tokyo


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

yeeeah... you go it pinky, well done.....  by Deep Purple...

The cryptic ''pink'' was referring to you being 1/2 Japanese..  ( . a pink lady _might_ even be purple )  

I just did it to get the old grey cells oiled tbh sometimes, it's just too easy...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

aaaaah .. well, you certainly did take me on a ride, Hols!
By the way, I'm not 1/2 Japanese - my daughter is (other half -Scottish/English/Other) 
brb


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

A song from the other side of the pond, released 2012

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Oops sorry, I thought when you said you were Japanese- Canadian, that you were just half Japanese... instead of fully 

N please...*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

btw  when we say other side of the pond - it means the USA...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Oops sorry, I thought when you said you were Japanese- Canadian, that you were just half Japanese... instead of fully
> 
> N please...*


Japanese-Canadian means "born in Canada". I'm 3rd generation JC, as my grandparents and parents were also born in Canada (though raised in Japan). Sorry for the confusion! OTOH, I've had Greeks as me if I'm Greek, people from India ask if I'm from Bombay, and indigenous Canadians call me their "sister". I guess I just have one of those unidentifiable faces.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

"Other side of the pond" to Canadians, means the U.K. 

A song from the other side of the pond, released 2012

_ _ _ N N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Y please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

A song from the other side of the pond, released 2012

_ _ _ N N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: N 
N: Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

A song from the other side of the pond, released 2012

_ _ _ N N _ N G // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ H _ // _ _ _

Y: N  G H
N: Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*T ? *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

And then, for people who actually live near a pond, "The other side of the pond" means the other side of the pond.

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

A song from the other side of the pond, released 2012

_ _ _ N N _ N G // _ R _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ R

Y: N G H T R
N: Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

* Spinning around in the air  ... by the fabulous proclaimers...*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, Holly - I LOVE The Proclaimers!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

Be back shortly with a new one...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

a Hit from the _other _side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,


* _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

I hate when I stop getting notifications .. grrrr!

How about a T?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,*
*
Y: T
N:

*
* _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T
N: S


 _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...   when I was just starting school,

Y: T H
N: S N


_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

F?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T H F
N: S N


_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

How about an R?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T H F
N: S N R


 _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

L please


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T H F L
N: S N R C


_ _ L L _ _ // _ F // T H _ // _ L _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T H F L B
N: S N R C Y


B _ L L _ _ // _ F // T H _ // _ L _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T H F L B M
N: S N R C Y P G 


B _ L L _ _ // _ F // T H _ // _ L _ M _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

Well, I guess it isn't Belle of the Alamo, which would mean we've used up all the consonants, and wouldn't make any sense anyway. I give up on this one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Well, I guess it isn't Belle of the Alamo, which would mean we've used up all the consonants, and wouldn't make any sense anyway. I give up on this one.


 you're right it's not...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*a Hit from the other side of the pond...  when I was just starting school,

Y: T H F L B M D
N: S N R C Y P G 


That's it only vowels left  

 B _ L L _ D // _ F // T H _ // _ L _ M _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

This is a really wild guess .. Ballad Of The Alamo?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

Absolutely correct , Pinky... 1960 Marty Robbins


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

aha! No Marty Robbins for me at that time, just good old R & R!

Song from the 90's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

LOL none for me either I was only 5....   

*S please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

You're just a year older than my "little" brother, Hols!

Song from the 90's

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S
N: T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

T was guessed already, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

oops not paying attention  I'm trying to concentrate on eating chocolate here...

*L please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Funny, I was just thinking of chocolate .. but, don't have any 

Song from the 90's

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S
N: T L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

Sad..no choklit....  I'll send you some

*N Please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

If you'd seen how much chocolate we had been given for Xmas  We were complaining about it .. then, we ate it all 
Song from the 90's

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S
N: T L N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*R please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ S

Y: S R
N: T L N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ S

Y: S R
N: T L N M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ S

Y: S R
N: T L N M H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*P please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S P _ _ _ R _ _ _ S

Y: S R P
N: T L N M H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*W please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S P _ _ _ R W _ _ S

Y: S R P
N: T L N M H W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*D please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S P _ D _ R W _ _ S

Y: S R P W D
N: T L N M H


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Song from the 90's

S P _ D _ R W _ B S

Y: S R P W D B
N: T L N M H 

No more consonants


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

*Could it be "SpiderWebs " If it is could someone else please start a new one.*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

Spiderwebs by No Doubt/Gwen Stefani.

Anyone want the next turn?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*I'll take it again... but I would prefer it if we could just stick to the rules and each person  takes a turn once they've guessed the correct answer , and if for any reason it's not possible for anyone to create a new title then refrain from giving the answer... *

Folks song from the 70's...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folks song from the 70's...

Y:
N: S ( soz pinks )

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y:
N: S T N

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

R plz


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R
N: S T N

_ _ R _ _ R _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R
N: S T N D

_ _ R _ _ R _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F
N: S T N D

_ _ R _ F R _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F H
N: S T N D B

_ _ R _ F R _ _  // H _ _ H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F H G
N: S T N D B

_ _ R _ F R _ _  // H _ G H _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F H G
N: S T N D B L S

_ _ R _ F R _ _  // H _ G H _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F H G
N: S T N D B L S M

_ _ R _ F R _ _  // H _ G H _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2020)

W ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F H G W
N: S T N D B L S M

_ _ R _ F R _ _  // H _ G H W _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

Folk song from the 70's...

Y: R F H G W Y C
N: S T N D B L S M

*That's it folks, vowels only...*

C _ R _ F R _ _  // H _ G H W _ Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Carefree Highway?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Indeed sunny... by Gordon Lighfoot..*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

Irish song:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Irish song:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No L T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Irish song:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  N  _

No L T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Irish song:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  N  _

No L T G B


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

OOPS


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

Irish song:

S  _  _  _  _  _  R  D  //  M  _  _  N  _

No L T G B Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*C please *


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

Irish song:

S  _  _  _  _  _  R  D  //  M  _  _  N  _  
No L T G B Y C W


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

P?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

Irish song:

S  H  _  P  _H _  R  D  //  M  _  _  N  S

No L T  B Y C W

(Sorry, I left out the second S. No more consonants.))


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

It looks like shepherd moons...but you have one extra dash in the first word


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

You're right, Holly. Sorry about the dash. It's a song (and an album) by Enya.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*This is a folksy..bluegrass style, instrumental from the 60's...* 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*This is a folksy..bluegrass style, instrumental from the 60's...*

*Y: R
N:*


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

S?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*This is a folksy..bluegrass style, instrumental from the 60's...*

*Y: R S
N:*


_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ R _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*This is a folksy..bluegrass style, instrumental from the 60's...*

*Y: R S T
 N:*


_ _ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // S _ _ _ R _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*This is a folksy..bluegrass style, instrumental from the 60's...*

*Y: R S T N H   (excellent) 
N:*


_ _ S H _ N _ T _ N // S _ _ _ R _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

aah .. Washington Square


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> aah .. Washington Square


 precisely Pinks...I knew one of you was going to get this very quickly, well done...it's such a beautiful piece of music...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

That it is, Hols .. have not heard it for ages. I often miss those folk days.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*N Please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*L please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _

Y: N L


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _

Y: N L 
N: P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ _ _ N _ // _ T _ _

Y: N L T
N: P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ _ _ N _ // S T _ _

Y: N L T S
N: P


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ _ _ N _ // S T _ R

Y: N L T S R
N: P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ _ _ N _ // S T _ R

Y: N L T S R
N: P B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*M please...*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Song and movie title from 1960

_ L _ M _ N _ // S T _ R

Y: N L T S R M
N: P B


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

Just a guess, but Flaming Star?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

You guessed right, Sunny


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

good guess sunny, I don't know that one..... well done Pinks


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

It's the name of a movie and song title .. Elvis Presley, Hols.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Another song about a flaming star:

_  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Another song about a flaming star:

_  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


No R N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Another song about a flaming star:

_  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _

No P T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Y please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Another song about a flaming star:

_  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


No P T H Y G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Another song about a flaming star:

_  //  S  _  L  _  //  _  _  _


No P T H Y G B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*didn't you say on the last page sunny that there was no N? it's not on your list here..*

*M please..*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Another song about a flaming star:

_  //  S  _  L  _  //  M  _  _


No P T H Y G B R N

No more consonants.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

O Solo Mio .. or is it Sole?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

You got it, Pinky!  (It's Sole.)


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

Reggae ..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

wtg Pinky.. that one had me stumped... 

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

wild guess, Hols


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

Reggae ..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

edited to add extra letter to first word
Reggae ..

_ _ _ _ R // _ _ // _ _ R _ _ N

Y: N R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*M please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

edited to add extra letter to first word
Reggae ..

_ _ _ _ R // _ _ // _ _ R _ _ N

Y: N R 
Sorry, N: M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

edited to add extra letter to first word
Reggae ..

_ _ _ _ R // _ _ // _ _ R _ _ N

Y: N R 
Sorry, N: M S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

T and that's my last offer....


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> T and that's my last offer....


Bingo .. there *is* a T!

Reggae ..

_ _ T _ R // _ _ // _ _ R _ _ N

Y: N R T
Sorry, N: M S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

Reggae ..

_ _ T _ R // D _ // _ _ R D _ N

Y: N R T D
Sorry, N: M S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*L please..*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

_ _ T _ R // D _ // _ _ R D _ N

Y: N R T D
Sorry, N: M S L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*W please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

W _ T _ R // D _ // G _ R D _ N

Y: N R T D W G
Sorry, N: M S L F

Vowels only now


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Guessing... Water De Garden ? *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

*Yes, Holly .. by The Mighty Sparrow *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

Not heard of that one before Pinks..good one...   

*Think this ,might be a fairly easy one...60's chart hit...*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  //*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

S ?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Think this ,might be a fairly easy one...60's chart hit...

Y: T S  H 
N: M R

_ _ T _ H  // _ S  // _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  //*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

Catch Us If You Can ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*woohoo...you caught it..Pinky .*...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

Took me a bit, but I dood it


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

old Jazz standard ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*L please...*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

old Jazz standard ..

_ _ _ L _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

old Jazz standard ..

_ _ _ L _ _ // N _ _ _ _ _ N _

Y: L N
N: P


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

old Jazz standard ..

_ _ R L _ _ // N _ _ _ _ _R N _

Y: L N R
N: P G S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*C please *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

old Jazz standard ..

_ _ R L _ _ // N _ C _ _ _R N _

Y: L N R C
N: P G S Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Harlem Nocturne ? *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

Correct, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...*

*_ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...*

*Y: T H 
N:  N*

*_ _  // _ _ _ T H _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...*

*Y: T H R
 N:  N*

*_ _  // _ R _ T H _ R  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...*

*Y: T H R
 N:  N Y*

*_ _  // _ R _ T H _ R  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

B?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...

Y: T H R B Y 
 N:  N  F*

Ooops so sorry there is a Y in it after all....  


*_ Y  // B R _ T H _ R  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...

Y: T H R B Y M
 N:  N  F*




*M Y  // B R _ T H _ R  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

I don't think I know this one.
P?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

Me either.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...

Y: T H R B Y M
 N:  N  F P*




*M Y  // B R _ T H _ R  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...

Y: T H R B Y M
N:  N  F P S L ( sorry no but you'll get there eventually ) 




M Y  // B R _ T H _ R  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

J ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*1970's...

Y: T H R B Y M J
N: N F P S L




M Y // B R _ T H _ R // J _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

My Brother Jack?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My Brother Jack?


 close but not quite close enough Pinky....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

Jock?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

LOL...nope....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

June, Jane, lol!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll give it to you...it's this...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

yes, ahem .. I was just going to write Jake (not)


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

60's song

_ _ _ // _ _ _' _ // _ _ _ // _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

You Don't Own Me?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

WoW!! if that's right then you're a genius..!!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

LOL, if only that was all it took to be a genius!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Well, you ARE a genius, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _

No S R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _

No S R H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

D  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _

No S R H


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

D  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _

No S R H T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

D  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _

No S R H T M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Popular seasonal number:

D  _  N  N  Y  //  _  _  Y

No S R H T M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Danny Boy *


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

* Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*


_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T*
*N: 


_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _  // _ _ T  // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T S H *
*N: 


_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ H _ _ _ _ _ ' S // _ _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ _S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T S H 
N: N*


*_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ H _ _ _ _ _ ' S // _ _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ _S*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T S H  R 
 N: N*


*_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ H _ R _ _ _ ' S // _ _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ _S*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T S H  R C
 N: N*


*_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // C H _ R _ _ _ ' S // _ _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ _S*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T S H  R C B 
 N: N*


*_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // C H _ R _ _ _ ' S // _ _ T // T H _ // B _ _ _S*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

G ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Country song  that made just an average chart hit in the 70's...*

*Y: T S H  R C B L G 
N: N K *


*G _ _ _ // T _ _ _ // C H _ R L _ _ ' S // G _ T // T H _ // B L _ _S*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Good Time Charlie's Get The Blues ? ? ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*yes it's ''Got''...but that's it..good one Pinky...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks, Hols .. be back in a bit with something!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Late 60's song:

_ _ '_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Late 60's song:

_ _ 'S // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ S // _ _ N _ S

Y: N S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*T please, Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Late 60's song:

_ _ 'S // _ _ T // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ S // _ _ N _ S

Y: N S T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Late 60's song:

H _ 'S // _ _ T // T H _ // _ H _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // H _ S // H _ N _ S

Y: N S T H


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

He's Got the Whole World in His Hands


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes, Sunny .. interesting history of that song:
https://www.amazon.com/Hes-Got-Whole-World-Hands/dp/B00005BGYA


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

This one goes by several different names. This is one of them.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*M ? *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*R please, Sunny*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

This one goes by several different names. This is one of them.

_  _  M  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

This one goes by several different names. This is one of them.

_  _  M  //  _  _  _  _  S

No T R J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*H ? *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

This one goes by several different names. This is one of them.

_  _  M  //  _  _  N  _  S

No T R J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*is my H in there , Sunny ? *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

This one goes by several different names. This is one of them.

_  _  M  //  _  _  N  _  S

No T R J H P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*B ? *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

This one goes by several different names. This is one of them.

D  _  M  //  B  _  N  _  S

No T R J H P 

No more consonants!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Dem Bones ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

Correct!  (Also known as Dry Bones.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's*

*_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*T please, Holly*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's

Y: T
N:

Good start CG *

*T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Probably the only letter I guess right.*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's*

*Y: T R
N: S L *

*T _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ R *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's*

*Y: T R H
 N: S L N *

*T _ _ _ _ // H _ R _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's

Y: T R H
 N: S L N P

T _ _ _ _ // H _ R _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's

Y: T R H
N: S L N P W ( soz pinks)... at this juncture I'll tell you one word is spelled a little differently in the USA than here in Britain 

T _ _ _ _ // H _ R _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Gotcha, Hols

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's

Y: T R H
N: S L N P W D

T _ _ _ _ // H _ R _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's

Y: T R H B
N: S L N P W D

T _ _ _ _ // H _ R B _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*This was a British ''lightweight''  folk hit in the 70's*
*
Y: T R H B M
N: S L N P W D

 T _ M M _ // H _ R B _ _ R *

*That's it Pinky.. go girl.... *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

No more consonants CG..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Not sure of the first word, but the second word is Harbour .. we spell it with the "u" too, Hols. I think they spell it without the "u" in the U.S.

Tommy Harbour, or Timmy Harbour?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

yes I forgot you're in Canada Pinks... sorry though,  the first word in your answer is not correct....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Tammy?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Cg .. keep guessing!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*LOL....  clue :..it's not a girls or boys name.... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

Only vowels left pinks...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh yeah, LOL!
Tumma Harbour .. obviously, I'm drowning here. I think I must concede


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm giving it to you now because you can't get any closer than that..and I'd be being cruel to you...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you .. I never would have guessed it - nor have I heard of it, though I really like Mary Hopkin


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Thank you .. I never would have guessed it - nor have I heard of it, though I really like Mary Hopkin


* it was her second biggest hit.... the first one ''Those were the days'' was written for her by Paul McCartney... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Actually, I _do_ remember the song now .. just not the title, LOL!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

That was a great challenge, Hols!

This was a 60's hit:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*I never would have come up with it. I had the Harbour but all I could come up with was Tammy.

I'll try S please Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

It was a real challenge, Cg 

This was a 60's hit:

_ S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

It was and you did a brill job Pinks and CG ...but you all know me I like to give you something to keep your brain cells oiled... 

*T please Pinks... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

It certainly did exercise the gray matter, Hols!

This was a 60's hit:

_ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _

Y: S  T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

This was a 60's hit:

_ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ N

Y: S T N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

This was a 60's hit:

_ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ N

Y: S T N 
N: L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*R please.*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

This was a 60's hit:

_ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // R _ _ _ T _ _ N

Y: S T N R
N: L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

This was a 60's hit:

_ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // R _ _ _ T _ _ N

Y: S T N R
N: L D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*P please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

This was a 60's hit:

P S _ _ _ _ T _ _ // R _ _ _ T _ _ N

Y: S T N R P
N: L D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Oh that's got me stuck now...try a Y *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

Y was a good choice, Hols ..

This was a 60's hit:

P S Y _ _ _ T _ _ // R _ _ _ T _ _ N

Y: S T N R P Y
N: L D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Psychotic reaction? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

You got it, Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... 

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _' _  // _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
Y:*
*N: S 

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _' _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
 Y: T*
*N: S 

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _' T // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*G please, Holly

Holly, my brain cells need all the help they can get.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
 Y: T H*
*N: S  G

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _' T // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
 Y: T H N*
*N: S  G

_ // _ _ _ _ _ N' T // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
 Y: T H N L*
*N: S  G

_ // _ _ _ L _ N' T // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ L _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

W ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
 Y: T H N L W D *
*N: S  G

_ // W _ _ L D N' T // T _ _ D _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // T H _ // W _ _ LD*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

R pleeze


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*1960's British chart hit... easier one this time... *
*
 Y: T H N L W D R*
*N: S  G

_ // W _ _ L D N' T // T R _ D _ // _ _ _ // _ _ R // T H _ // W _ R LD*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

I Wouldn't Trade You For The World


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Indeedy, Pinks..... by the Bachelors *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

I will look at it on YouTube, Hols ..

Song from 80's (I think):

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*H please *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*R please *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T H R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*S please.*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // S _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ R // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: T H R S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

F ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // S _ _ _ N D // S _ _ _ _ R // _ F // _ _ _ _

Y: T H R S F N D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // S _ _ _ N D // S _ _ _ _ R // _ F // L _ _ _

Y: T H R S F N D L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // S _ _ _ N D // S _ _ _ _ R // _ F // L _ V _

Y: T H R S F N D L V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

* C please Pinky... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi Hols! How are you feeling? I hope all went well last night.

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // S _ C _ N D // S _ _ _ _ R // _ F // L _ V _

Y: T H R S F N D L V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks Pinks..I'm feeling sore.. but that's to be expected. Everybody was very kind tho' at the hospital .. I've just got to rest for a day or 2 ..  and then see my consultant back at the hospital next week..results of the tests were good initially, more tests to be carried out further down the road..thanks for asking mi chica..   

*I'm stuck on the 3rd word... try an M *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Good to hear tests were good. Take it easy. Thinking of you 

You choose a good letter!

Song from 80's (I think):

T H _ // S _ C _ N D // S _ M M _ R // _ F // L _ V _

Y: T H R S F N D L V M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Guessing... The second summer of love ? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep .. by Danny Wilson


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Bit too tired to think at the moment of anything other than very easy ones.. so this one from the 70's..( I hope I haven't done it before)...*

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

T please, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*70's*
*
Y: T
N:
*
*_ _ _ // _ T _ _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*70's*
*
Y: T S
N: C*

*_ _ _ // S T _ _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

Just read about your hospital stay. Hope everything is fine and HUGS for the best.


*L please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*70's*
*
Y: T S R L 
 N: C*

*_ _ _ // S T _ _ L // _ R  // _ _ R R _ _*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*70's

Y: T S R L 
 N: C Y

_ _ _ // S T _ _ L // _ R  // _ _ R R _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*70's

Y: T S R L 
N: C Y M

_ _ _ // S T _ _ L // _ R // _ _ R R _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*70's

Y: T S R L 
N: C Y M D

_ _ _ // S T _ _ L // _ R // _ _ R R _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*70's

Y: T S R L W
N: C Y M D

_ _ _ // S T _ _ L // _ R // _ _ R R _W*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't recognize the song, but it looks lke Beg, Steal, or Borrow.  That it?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

That's it, Sunny... by the New Seekers...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  N  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  S  T  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*H please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  S  T  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  S  T  _  _ 

No R L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

Into The Mystic?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

That's it, Pinky.  A favorite of mine!

I thought of it because I'm directing a show of Irish music in a few weeks, and that is one of the songs. Written by Van Morrison.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

That sounds exciting .. and a lot of work. Would love to be in the audience for it!
Be back with something soon.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

An old standard:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

R ?

(Sometimes we get a video of our shows. If I get one, I can try to send it to whoever wants to see us "old folks" having fun on stage.)


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

What format would the video be? avi? 
An old standard:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


N: R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

I've seen you on stage before, I remember.. ..I wouldn't mind seeing another one Sunny, ... 

*T please PInks...*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

An old standard:

_ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: N
N: R T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

How bout my F Pinky?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Sorry, Cg, there is an F

An old standard:

S _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ F // L _ _ _

Y: N F L S
N: R T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*V please, Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

An old standard:

S _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V
N: R T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*G Please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

An old standard:

S _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V
N: R T G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*M ? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

An old standard:

S _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V
N: R T G M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Try D ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

An old standard:

S _ N D _ _ // _ _ N D // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V D
N: R T G M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

LOL...that hasn't helped at all, I think my brain is being affected by the storm....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*W ? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

You can do it! I hope you don't get flooded 

An old standard:

S _ N D _ _ // _ _ N D // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V D
N: R T G M W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks Pinks... We're lucky where we live  where floods are concerned becuase we are on higher ground... so don't suffer like everyone in valleys, but the wind is stronger up here. !!

*B please...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

You are forunate, but the winds must be a bit of a worry.

An old standard:

S _ N D _ _ // _ _ N D // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V D
N: R T G M W B

Only 2 consonants left


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes because I have a large garden with mature trees planted all around my borders, and fences.. so they can be a protection but they can also be a liability in the storms... so far, touch wood, they've protected us.. 

I'm losing the will to live with this  confounded song title...I can't think what on earth it can be...  try a Y


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

If it's not one thing, it's another, when you own property 

An old standard:

S _ N D _ Y // _ _ N D // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V D Y
N: R T G M W B

Only 1 consonant left


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

Sunday something of love?... hmmmmm?..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

You're almost there! Sunday _ _ nd Of Love.

An old standard:

S _ N D _ Y // _ _ N D // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V D Y
N: R T G M W B

Only 1 consonant left


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*K ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Yesssss

An old standard:

S _ N D _ Y // K _ N D // _ F // L _ V _

Y: N F L S V D Y K
N: R T G M W B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

sunday kind of love ?>......yeaaaah...finallly... I don't know it tho'....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Etta James .. Beyonce was in the movie playing Ms. James, and she recorded a great version too.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....*

*Y: T*
*N: 

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

You didn't put the T in, Hols 

How about an S?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*Lets try an R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....*

*Y: T S R*
*N: 

S _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....*

*Y: T S R N*
*N: 

S _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ R _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....*

*Y: T S R N H
N: *

*S _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ S H _ _ N _ _ // _ _ R _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....*

*Y: T S R N H D L 
 N: *

*S _ _ _ T // _ L D // _ _ S H _ _ N _ D // _ _ R L*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*this chart hit  from the middle of last century....*

*Y: T S R N H D L G
 N: *

*S _ _ _ T // _ L D // _ _ S H _ _ N _ D // G _ R L*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Sweet Old Fashioned Girl


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*That's the one Pinks.... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

50's song

_ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*H please...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

50's song

_ H // _ _ _ _ _

Y: H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*C please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

50's song

_ H // _ _ _ _ _

Y: H 
N: C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*L Please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

50's song

_ H // _ _ _ _ _

Y: H 
N: C L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

50's song

_ H // _ _ _ _ _

Y: H 
N: C L R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

50's song

_ H // D _ _ _ _

Y: H D
N: C L R S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

50's song

_ H // D _ N N _

Y: H D N
N: C L R S  Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

OH Donna.... ?...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

OH - yes!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

OH NO....you put us off the scent because the title is Just ''Donna'... (my dd's name btw .... )


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Hmmm .. I wasn't sure, and looked it up. It said "Oh Donna". However, I just looked again, and it also just says "Donna".


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

I shall be more careful in future! Your turn, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Yes it's just ''Donna''... *
*
anyway   no matter we got there in the end.... 

try this one from the early 70's well known singer, altho'  song might not be too familiar tho' ....
*
*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*try this one from the early 70's well known singer, altho'  song might not be too familiar tho' ....

Y: N T R  (bunch of geniuses..or is that genie -eye ?... you may get it after all )  
N:

R _ T T _ N  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Not a clue .. try an S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*try this one from the early 70's well known singer, altho'  song might not be too familiar tho' ....*
*
 Y: N T R S*
*N:

R _ T T _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*try this one from the early 70's well known singer, altho'  song might not be too familiar tho' ....*
*
 Y: N T R S P*
*N:

R _ T T _ N // P _ _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*try this one from the early 70's well known singer, altho'  song might not be too familiar tho' ....*
*
 Y: N T R S P*
*N: L

R _ T T _ N // P _ _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*try this one from the early 70's well known singer, altho'  song might not be too familiar tho' ....*
*
 Y: N T R S P H*
*N: L M

R _ T T _ N // P _ _ _ H _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Is it Rotten Peaches?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Yes indeedy...by Elton John.... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Early 60's instrumental that was popular at all our dances

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*T please...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Early 60's instrumental that was popular at all our dances

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ 


N: T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

Early 60's instrumental that was popular at all our dances

_ R _ _ _ N // _ N _ _ N S

Y: R N S
N: T L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

Early 60's instrumental that was popular at all our dances

_ R _ _ _ N // _ N _ _ N S

Y: R N S
N: T L D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

F ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*G please...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

edited to remove extra space from lst word ..

Early 60's instrumental that was popular at all our dances

G R  _ _ N // _ N _ _ N S

Y: R N S G
N: T L D F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks like Green Onions.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone else having connection issues?

Green Onions is correct .. Booker T and the M G's


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

delete


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

delete


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Yes all day long, but I think it might be fixed now Pinks.... fingers crossed...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

Song from around 1970:

_  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

Song from around 1970:

_  _   //  _  _  N  _  _  R //  _  _  S  _ 

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*M ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

*F? *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Song from around 1970:

_  _   //  _  _  N  _  _  R //  _  _  S  _ 

No T B M F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*D Please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Song from around 1970:

_  _   //  _  _  N  D  _  R //  _  _  S  _ 

No T B M F H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*W ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Song from around 1970:

_  _   //  _  _  N  D  _  R //  _  _  S  _ 

No T B M F H W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

G ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Y ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Song from around 1970:

_  L   //  _  _  N  D  _  R //  _  _  S  _

No T B M F H W K G Y

One letter at a time, Sassy


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

wow!! this is hard....  is sassy's P in it or not?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

C please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

*I* please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*El Condor Pasa.... ( jeez that had me really puzzled)>.... *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

You've got it, Holly!  I figured that would be tricky because of the Spanish title, but probably everybody knows that song, by Simon and Garfunkle.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes I love that song, amazing how difficult it was to guess tho'....   


*60's...  big chart hit....*
*

*
*_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ //  _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

That was a difficult one! Good play, Sunny and Hols.

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....*

*Y: N
N: T

Great start.... 

*
*_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ //  _ _ N N _ N _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N
N: T S 

Great start.... 


_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ //  _ _ N N _ N _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N
N: T S J

Great start.... 


_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ N N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N
N: T S J D

Great start.... 


_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ N N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N R
N: T S J D

Great start.... 


_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // R _ N N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N R G
N: T S J D

Great start.... 


_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // R _ N N _ N G // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

K please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N R G K
N: T S J D M

Great start.... 


_ _ _ // K _ _ _ // R _ N N _ N G // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Reminds me of Keep on Running. But not that.

W please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N R G K W P
N: T S J D M

Great start.... 


_ _ _ // K _ _ P // R _ N N _ N G // _ W _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Wild guess. Why Keep Running Away? No not that.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*60's...  big chart hit....

Y: N R G K W P Y
N: T S J D M

That's it folks guessing time....


Y _ _ // K _ _ P // R _ N N _ N G // _ W _ Y *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

You Keep Running Away?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*That's the one Kris, by the four Tops, ...*

*Your turn..... *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *That's the one Kris, by the four Tops, ...
> 
> Your turn..... *


Not my music taste.. I  liked the Mersey beat sounds and the surf sounds.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

60s hit.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

on this music quiz you have to have a large knowledge of all music genres'.....

*try a T please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> on this music quiz you have to have a large knowledge of all music genres'.....
> 
> *try a T please..*


no T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ _ N //_ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N
> 
> 60s hit.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *S ?*


Yes S & M

S _ N //_ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // M _ N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Son of a preacher man *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

Late last century....

_ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....*
*
Y: T
N:

_ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ T  // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....*

* Y: T S
N:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....*

* Y: T S R
N:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ _ _ _ S // R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....*

*Y: T S R Y
N:*

*_ _ Y // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ _ _ Y S // R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....*

*Y: T S R Y N 
 N:*

*_ _ Y // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ _ _ Y S // R _ _ N // _ N // _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....

Y: T S R Y N M
 N:

_ _ Y // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ _ _ Y S // R _ _ N // _ N // M _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....

Y: T S R Y N M H
N:

_ H Y // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ _ _ Y S // R _ _ N // _ N // M _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....

Y: T S R Y N M H
N:

W H Y // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ _ W _ Y S // R _ _ N // _ N // M _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

Nighty night, Hols .. I'm turning in early. Had a long day 

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

Night night, Pinks...you played a mighty good game, you deserve the sleep ...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Late last century....

Y: T S R Y N M H L
N:

W H Y // _ _ _ S // _ T // _ L W _ Y S // R _ _ N // _ N // M _*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Why Does It Always Rain In May?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*Don't know the song but looks like it fits.

"Why does it always rain on me"*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

☺ * you got it CG...By Blur..in '99 *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*This song was recorded by several people, but first released in the 70s.

_ _ _ '_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ .*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*T please, CG...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*This song was recorded by several people, but first released in the 70s.

_ _ N 'T // _ R _ // _ _ R // _ _ // _ R _ _ N T _ N _ .* 

N: S,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*This song was recorded by several people, but first released in the 70s.

_ _ N 'T // _ R _ // _ _ R // _ _ // _ R G _ N T _ N _ .*

N: S,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't Cry For Me Argentina


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

That's it Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks, Cg!

Early 80's song

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*P please..Pinks...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*N Please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N
Sorry, No: P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*B please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N
Sorry, No: P B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N
Sorry, No: P B R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N G // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N G
Sorry, No: P B R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N G // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N G T
Sorry, No: P B R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N G // W _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N G T W
Sorry, No: P B R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*H please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N G // W _ T H // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N G T W H
Sorry, No: P B R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N G // W _ T H // _ _ S _ _ _

Yes: N G T W H S
Sorry, No: P B R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N _ _ N G // W _ T H // _ _ S _ _ _

Yes: N G T W H S
Sorry, No: P B R K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Early 80's song

_ _ N C _ N G // W _ T H // _ _ S _ _ _

Yes: N G T W H S C
Sorry, No: P B R K


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*M Please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

Early 80's song

D _ N C _ N G // W _ T H // M _ S _ L F

Yes: N G T W H S C D M F L
Sorry, No: P B R K


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Dancing With Myself.
Not fair as I came on late after others had done the spade work.  Someone else take the floor.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

@Kris148   ..the rules of this game are the person who guesses the title is the next one to start the new game... !! 

if you don't wish to take a turn at creating a title please don't give the title away because it means someone else  has to take your turn...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

That is correct, Kris! .. by Billy Idol.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

60s hit

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

T please, Kris


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*N Please...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> 60s hit
> 
> _ _ _ // _ N _ _ // _ N _ _ _ //


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*L please...*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> 60s hit
> 
> yes one L
> 60s hit
> ...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

sorry no T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Y please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

yes one Y.
_ _ _ // _ N L Y // _ N _ _ _ //


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*D ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ _ D // _ N L Y // _ N _ _ _ //


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*God Only Knows ?...one of the first 45's I ever bought and I still have it..*.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *God Only Knows ?...one of the first 45's I ever bought and I still have it..*.


 Well done. One of the *Beach Boys* best. Yours.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Bit of  crooning from the 60's....

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _   // _ _ _   // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Boy you are up late. 
M please.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm a night owl..always have been....



*Bit of  crooning from the 60's....

Y:
N: M

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm a night owl..always have been....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Bit of  crooning from the 60's....

Y:
N: M C

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Bit of  crooning from the 60's....

Y: T
N: M C

_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

P please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

N  ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Bit of  crooning from the 60's....

Y: T S N 
N: M C P 

_ _ S T _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N // _ // _ _ S // _ _ _ N _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Bit of  crooning from the 60's....

Y: T S N Y
N: M C P 

Y _ S T _ _ _ _ Y // _ _ _ N // _ // _ _ S // Y _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

Yesterday When I Was Young


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*You got it Pinky....... good job...*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

oops! I responded to the email notice  

80's song:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ _ // _ R _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ 

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ _ // _ R _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ 

Y: R 
N: M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ _ // _ R _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ 

Y: R 
N: M H


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ S // _ R _ // _ _ R N _ N _ 

Y: R  S N
N: M H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ S // _ R _ // _ _ R N _ N G

Y: R S N G
N: M H


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*C ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ S // _ R _ // _ _ R N _ N G

Y: R S N G
N: M H W C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

_ _ _ S // _ R _ // _ _ R N _ N G

Y: R S N G
N: M H W C T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

B _ _ S // _ R _ // B _ R N _ N G

Y: R S N G B
N: M H W C T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*I can see what the last 2 words are but I can't figure out the first one.... *

*D ? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

80's song:

B _ D S // _ R _ // B _ R N _ N G

Y: R S N G B D
N: M H W C T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*ok ..guessing...... .... beds are burning?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes! By Midnight Oil


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*not heard of it ..good game, Pinks...  *
*

Folk rock..70's....

*
*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

It's an Aussie band.

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y:
N: S 
*
*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y: T
N: S *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ T _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y: T R
 N: S *

*_ _ R _ _ _  // _ _ _ T _ _ R*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

B ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y: T R
 N: S N B *

*_ _ R _ _ _  // _ _ _ T _ _ R*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It's an Aussie band.


Yes MO have been around forever. Their lead singer even tried politics.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Folk rock..70's....*
> 
> *Y: T R
> N: S N B *
> ...


C please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y: T R H
 N: S N B C*

*_ _ R _ _ _  // H _ _ T H _ R*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

J please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y: T R H
 N: S N B C D S F J *

*_ _ R _ _ _  // H _ _ T H _ R*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*NO F... already guessed.. try another *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Folk rock..70's....*

*Y: T R H P L
 N: S N B C D S F J *

*That's it folks, vowels only now..*

*P _ R P L _  // H _ _ T H _ R*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

Purple Heather


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*That's it Pinks... by Van Morrison... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

I love heather, and also the name Heather.

A 60's hit song:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

A 60's hit song:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


N: T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

btw, Hols .. hope all goes well with you tomorrow at the hospital


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Pinks..  xxx( I've been at one hospital today most of the day as an outpatient).. tomorrow is a different hospital for the second part of my last procedure)...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*L Please..*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

A 60's hit song:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // L _ _ _

Y: L
N: T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*Gee Holly, I was hoping all these hospital visits were over for you but I guess not. The best of Luck for you tomorrow at the hospital. [HUGS]*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*Pinky, Let's try "V" please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*N please pinks...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

R ?

Will be thinking of you, Holly. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

A 60's hit song:

_ _ _ R // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ // L _ V _

Y: L V R
N:T N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

A 60's hit song:

Y _ _ R // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ // L _ V _

Y: L V R Y
N:T N


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

A 60's hit song:

Y _ _ R // _ R _ C _ _ _ _ // L _ V _

Y: L V R Y C
N:T N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*P ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

A 60's hit song:

Y _ _ R // P R _ C _ _ _ S // L _ V _

Y: L V R Y C S P
N:T N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Looks like Your Precious Love?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Correct, Sunny! 1967, Marvin Gaye & Tammy Tyrell.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

A golden oldie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Start with a T, please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

A golden oldie:

_  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  H  //  _  _  _ S  //  _  R  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

A golden oldie:

_  H  _  N  //  _  _  _  S  H  //  _  _  _ S  //  _  R  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  N  _

No T P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*W please *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

A golden oldie:

W  H  _  N  //  _  R  _  S  H  //  _  _  _ S  //  _  R  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  N  _

No T P

(Missing R has been added.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*When Irish eyes are smiling.... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks right,  Hols -- how are you feeling today, and how did it go at the hospital yesterday?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

Everything went as was expected yesterday thanks Pinks... today I'm feeling the after effects of it, sore and earlier on today I was extremely tired, so I slept most of the afternoon, more procedures at a later date, but  bless you for thinking of me.. ❤


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope all the tests are all over for you. Take it easy


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

* Yesterday and 2 weeks ago were not pleasant procedures, and unfortunately I have more tests to endure in the future just got to wait for dates.. but thanks muchly  I hope and pray every day  that everything can be resolved without too much more  pain or procedures..



country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry to hear the procedures are so uncomfortable, Hols. 

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y:
N: T*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S
 N: T*

*S _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ S  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry to hear you have to endure all these tests. Hope you are feeling better.

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 26, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N
 N: T W H*

*S _ _ _ N  // _ _ _ _ _ _ S  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R
 N: T W H*

*S _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

P please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R
 N: T W H P C *

*S _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R
 N: T W H P C M*

*S _ _ _ N  // _ R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R 
 N: T W H P C M B*

*S _ _ _ N  // B R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R 
 N: T W H P C M B L*

*S _ _ _ N  // B R _ _ _ _ S  // R _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R D
 N: T W H P C M B L*
*S _ _ _ N  // B R _ D _ _ S  // R _ _ D *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

V ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Country/rock../folk... originally released in the 60's and gone on to be covered in later decades  by solo singers and bands alike....*

*Y: S N R D V
 N: T W H P C M B L Y*

*S _ V _ N  // B R _ D _ _ S  // R _ _ D *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Is it Seven Bridges Road? 
Just a wild guess.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*That's the one Pinks..by Joan Baez originally in the 60's... but by the 80's even the Eagles had released a version... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't know that song, Hols   

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


N: D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: M
N: D


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: M
N: D S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*T  please *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: M T
N: D S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // _ _ N N _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N

Y: M T N
N: D S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*F please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // _ _ N N _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N

Y: M T N
N: D S F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*G please..*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // G _ N N _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N T _ _ // G _ _ _ // _ G _ _ N

Y: M T N G
N: D S F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*R ? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an early 70's Country/Folk song:

_ ' M // G _ N N _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N T R _ // G _ R _ // _ G _ _ N

Y: M T N G R
N: D S F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*I'm gonna be a country girl again ? *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

Right, Hols! By Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

Of course...   

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*_ _ _ _  _ //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*Y: S
N: T*

*_ _ _ _  R //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*Y: S G
N: T*

*_ _ G _  R //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

Holly you indicate S but is not posted? Is it SUGAR BABY?

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

oops sorry about that...s in place now..  . but nope not sugar baby...

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*Y: S G
 N: T C

S* *_ G _  R //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

P please. 

Sugar Plum?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*Y: S G
N: T C P (not sugar plum ) 

 S* *_ G _  R //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*Y: S G
N: T C P L V B 

 S* *_ G _  R //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

Sugar Bowl?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

Not sugar bowl......  


*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... 

Y: S G
N: T C P L V B D

 S* *_ G _  R //  _ _ _  _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *
*
Y: S G M
N: T C P L V B D

 S **_ G _  R //  M _ _  _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Mid last century .. US  chart hit I believe... *

*Y: S G M N ---- FINALLLY>>>> ...that's it vowels only 
N: T C P L V B D*

*S _ G _  R //  M _ _  N*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Sugar Moon?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*yessssss!!!! Honestly I don't know why none of you got this High chart-topping,  fun,  toe-tapper from the 50's before now.*..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Do not remember that song 

This is a 50's tune

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

This is a 50's tune

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S
N:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

I was joking Pinky...about it being a song that wasn't actually  very well known and being hard to guess .....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

I know you were joking, Hols .. 

This is a 50's tune

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S
N:


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

This is a 50's tune

S _ _ _ _ _ _ T T _ S

Y: S T
N:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Silhouettes *?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Right, Hols! I'm going to have to think of harder tunes!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Continue with another one if you like.... *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

No, no .. you go ahead. I'm multi-tasking at the moment anyway


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

Me too..but Ok..I'll do another... easier one this  time...

*Popular instrumental *

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Easy pour toi, maybe not so much for moi   

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Popular instrumental *

*Y: S 
N: 

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _  // S _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

doing laundry, tidying up a bit - daughter's coming to visit tomorrow and is cooking for us 

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Does she have to come from far Pinks? 

Popular instrumental 

Y: S T R
N: 

 S T R _ _ _ _ R  // _ _ // T _ _  // S _ _ R _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *yessssss!!!! Honestly I don't know why none of you got this High chart-topping,  fun,  toe-tapper from the 50's before now.*..


I had half of it


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

They live downtown, Hols - about 45 mins. away.

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Popular instrumental 

Y: S T R H
N: P

 S T R _ _ _ _ R  // _ _ // T H _  // S H _ R _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

Stranger On The Shore! .. was it Acker Bilk, or someone else?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*it was acker bilk...indeed.... *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pinky just beat me to it.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

I knew you'd know it, Kris!

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

B please Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Sorry, No: B


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Sorry, No: B C


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Yes: N
Sorry, No: B C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ D _ _ _ 

Yes: N D
Sorry, No: B C


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

W please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ D _ _ _ 

Yes: N D
Sorry, No: B C W


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

One letter at a time, Kris.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Old habits die hard, eh Kris   ONE letter at a time!!

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ _ S _ _ // S _ _ D _ _ _

Yes: N D S L
Sorry, No: B C W G F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ R S _ _ // S _ _ D _ _ R

Yes: N D S L R
Sorry, No: B C W G F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ R S _ _ // S _ _ D _ _ R

Yes: N D S L R
Sorry, No: B C W G F M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ R S _ _ // S _ _ D _ _ R

Yes: N D S L R
Sorry, No: B C W G F M T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ R S _ _ // S _ _ D _ _ R

Yes: N D S L R
Sorry, No: B C W G F M T H


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ R S _ L // S _ L D _ _ R

Yes: N D S L R
Sorry, No: B C W G F M T H P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

whip me with a wet noodle! I failed to add the L that Holly guessed way back.
Now that it's in, it should be easy to guess 

60's contemporary-folk hit

_ N _ _ _ R S _ L // S _ L D _ _ R

Yes: N D S L R
Sorry, No: B C W G F M T H P


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks like* Universal Soldier* Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Righto, Kris .. and sorry again about the L. I will try to be more conscientious!


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

We are all human Pinky. 

60s pop hit.

_ _ _ _ _ '_ // _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks Kris 
S please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> 60s pop hit.
> yes one S
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ 'S // _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> T please


 Yes
_ _ T_ _ 'S // _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

R please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

sorry no R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

N please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Yes
> _ _ T_ _ 'S // _ _ _ _ N //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes L no R
_ _ T_ _ 'S // _ L _ _ N //

NO: R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Cathy's Clown?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Cathy's Clown?


 good work Pinky. The Everly Brothers.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you, Kris


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*R please, Pinky*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Closing Time?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Not Closing Time, Sunny.

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


No: R M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

B please Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

Got to drive my daughter home. Be back in an hour or so.
This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


No: R M B


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 29, 2020)

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ _ C _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: C
No: R M B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Yes: C T N
No: R M B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C _ _ _ // _ _ N G

Yes: C T N G
No: R M B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*H ?*...I don't think I know this song


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

I doubt anyone does, but you're guessing well!

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C H _ _ // _ _ N G

Yes: C T N G H
No: R M B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C H _ _ // S _ N G

Yes: C T N G H S
No: R M B


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Hint: the first word is an edible product


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Hint: the first word is an edible product.

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C H _ _ // S _ N G

Yes: C T N G H S
No: R M B L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Hint: the first word is an edible product.

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C H _ _ // S _ N G

Yes: C T N G H S
No: R M B L D

2 consonants left


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Hint: the first word is an edible product.

This is a rather obscure and fun 70's song by a late Canadian icon. 

_ _ T C H _ P // S _ N G

Yes: C T N G H S P
No: R M B L D

1 consonant left


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Ketchup song *?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes! Some people spell it "Catsup". Background info:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketchup_Song_(Stompin'_Tom_Connors_song)
Apparently, there is Spanish song titled "The Ketchup Song" as well.
That is our trivia for today


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

LOL>..well here in the uk we say Ketchup...so I'll take if for the uk...and for my other home in Spain....


*1970's  song from a folk singer..  ( one of my all time favourite songs by this singer) *

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

T please, Hols


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*1970's  song from a folk singer..  ( one of my all time favourite songs by this singer) *

*Y: *
*N: T N 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*1970's  song from a folk singer..  ( one of my all time favourite songs by this singer) *

*Y: *
*N: T N  B


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*1970's  song from a folk singer..  ( one of my all time favourite songs by this singer) *

*Y: S*
*N: T N  B R


_ _ _ _ _ S _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

U ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*1970's  song from a folk singer..  ( one of my all time favourite songs by this singer) *

*Y: S L
N: T N  B R U*


*_ _ L _ _ S _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Are we guessing vowels now?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Calypso?

(Ay, calypso!  I still miss John Denver!)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*No you weren't guessing vowels Pinks...but Sunny's got it... so it's a done deal.. Correctomundo Sunny.... *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

A sweet, sad, love song, probably from the 60's.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*R ? *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

A sweet, sad, love song, probably from the 60's.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _ 

No S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Y ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

A sweet, sad, love song, probably from the 60's.

_  _  _  _  N  //  T  R  _  _ 

No S K Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Lemon tree ? *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

That's it, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

Gracias...  


*a Popular chart hit around the 70's...*

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*a Popular chart hit around the 70's...*
*Y: T
N:*


*_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ // T _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*a Popular chart hit around the 70's...*
*Y: T S
 N:*


*S _ _ _ T _ _ _ S  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ // T _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*a Popular chart hit around the 70's...*

*Y: T S N M
 N: R *


*S _ M _ T _ M _ S  // _ _ _ N  // _ _ // T _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

B please


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*a Popular chart hit around the 70's...*

*Y: T S N M W
 N: R P B*


*S _ M _ T _ M _ S  // W _ _ N  // W _ // T _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

Sometimes When We Touch .. the honesty's too much, and I have to close my eyes .... Oops, got carried away!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*LOL....corectomundo..... *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

60's tune

_ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

60's tune

_ N // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ 

Y: N


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

T please Pinky


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

60's tune

_ N // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ 

Y: N
Sorry, N: T S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

60's tune

_ N // _ // G _ D D _ // D _ // _ _ D _

Y: N G D
Sorry, N: T S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Yikes I don't think I know this one.... try a Y please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

Try it this way
60's tune

_ N - _ - G _ D D _ - D _ - _ _ D _

Y: N G D
Sorry, N: T S Y

One consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

Try it this way
60's tune

_ N - _ - G _ D D _ - D _ - _ _ D _

Y: N G D
Sorry, N: T S Y F

One consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

Turning in for the night .. keep posting!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

In a Gadda Da Vida


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

I was right, I've never heard of it... good job Sunny...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Correct, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Song of the 70's, inspired by a Mozart piano concerto:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Song of the 70's, inspired by a Mozart piano concerto:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*W please *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Song of the 70's, inspired by a Mozart piano concerto:

_  _  _  G  //  _  _  _  G  //  _  _  _  _

No R T W


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Song Sung Blue ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

That's it, Holly, good for you!  Here's Mozart's version.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks Sunny, great clue  I love the more cryptic puzzles.... 

*Song which became well know after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*_  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Song which became well know after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*Y: T
N: W*

*_  // _ _ _ T _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

P ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Song which became well known after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*Y: T
N: W P*

*_  // _ _ _ T _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Song which became well known after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*Y: T
 N: W P*

*_  // _ _ R T _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

S pleeze


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Song which became well known after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*Y: T R S
 N: W P*

*_  // _ _ R T _ _ _  // S _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Song which became well known after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*Y: T R S N
 N: W P*

*_  // _ _ R T _ _ N  // S _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Song which became well known after the title of a film.. back in mid last century...*

*Y: T R S N M
 N: W P*

*_  // _ _ R T _ _ N  // S M _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

A Certain Smile?  Isn't that a Johnny Mathis song?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Correct Pinks... good job...*

*It wasn't written by Johnny Mathis, it was written for a film of the same name in '58, and Johnny sang the song in the film... *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

My sister used to swoon over him 

60's song

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*LOL...little did she know she wasn't the right sex for him... ** but he was very good looking

T please...*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

He "came out" so long after, but it was still a shock that he kept it hidden all that time. He has a unique voice.

60's song

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // T_ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*N please...*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

60's song

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ N _ // T_ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

60's song

_ _ L L _ // _ _ // _ _ _ N _ // T_ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T N L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Y please.*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

60's song

_ _ L L Y // _ _ // _ _ _ N _ // T_ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T N L 
N:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

60's song

S _ L L Y // _ _ // _ _ _ N _ // T_ _ // _ _ S _ S

Y: T N L S
N:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

60's song

S _ L L Y // G _ // _ _ _ N _ // T_ _ // _ _ S _ S

Y: T N L S G
N:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

* Sally Go round the roses ? *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*1960's huge hit .....*

*_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*1960's huge hit .....*

*Y: R
N: T*

*_ R _  // R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*1960's huge hit .....*

*Y: R S
 N: T*

*_ R S  // R _ _ _ _ S _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*1960's huge hit .....

Y: R S N
N: T

_ R S  // R _ _ _ N S _ N *


*g'night gamers... *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Robinson


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*That's the one Sunny...  *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Irish song that was in our show last night:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Irish song that was in our show last night:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*T please.*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Irish song that was in our show last night:

_  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _ 

No R S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*N Please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

L please .. I'm not getting the emails!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Irish song that was in our show last night:

_  N  L  _  //  T  _  _  _ 

No R S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

Irish song that was in our show last night:

_  N  L  Y  //  T  _  _  _ 

No R S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Only Time 


Gorgeous song by Enya... *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

That's it, Holly. It was sung by a new member of our group who is completely blind. During the song, a dancer came on stage and did a lovely, dreamy dance, and for a while the two of them actually "danced" together!  (Mostly arm motions, perfectly synchronized.)  It was beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> That's it, Holly. It was sung by a new member of our group who is completely blind. During the song, a dancer came on stage and did a lovely, dreamy dance, and for a while the two of them actually "danced" together!  (Mostly arm motions, perfectly synchronized.)  It was beautiful.


* oooh that sounds lovely, I would have like to have  seen that Sunny....*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y:
N: N*

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R 
 N: N*

*_ _ R _ _ _ _  // _ _ T _  // T _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R 
 N: N S*

*_ _ R _ _ _ _  // _ _ T _  // T _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L
 N: N S*

*_ _ R _ _ _ L  // _ _ T _  // T _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L
 N: N S M*

*_ _ R _ _ _ L  // _ _ T _  // T _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L
 N: N S M P*

*_ _ R _ _ _ L  // _ _ T _  // T _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W
 N: N S M P*

*_ _ R _ _ _ L  // W _ T _  // T _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W H
 N: N S M P Y

sorry folks missed a T, added it now... *

*_ _ R _ _ _ L  // W _ T H  // T H _ T // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W H C 
N: N S M P Y B 

 sorry folks missed a T, added it now... *

*C _ R _ _ _ L  // W _ T H  // T H _ T // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W H C 
N: N S M P Y B 

 sorry folks missed a T, added it now... *

*C _ R _ _ _ L  // W _ T H  // T H _ T // _ _ _  // _ D _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

V please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W H C 
N: N S M P Y B V

 sorry folks missed a T, added it now... *

*C _ R _ _ _ L  // W _ T H  // T H _ T // _ _ _  // _ D _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W H C G F
N: N S M P Y B V

  messed this one up, had to take out an extra dash, sorry folks... *

*C _ R _ F _ L  // W _ T H  // T H _ T // _ _ _  // _ D G  _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't think I know this song ..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*There's only one consonant to find Pinks.... **  song from  a huge well known rock band...  *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

X?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*60's rock....*

*Y: T R L W H C G F X
 N: N S M P Y B V


That's the one ...vowels only now... 
*

*C _ R _ F _ L  // W _ T H  // T H _ T // _ X _  // _ D G  _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

Careful With That Axe Edger?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*wooohooo...you got it, you worked hard for that one Pinky..*..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

I have to look for that one .. hope it's on YouTube


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

hahahaha...I completely messed that up...I just realised that it should have been Eugene...not Edgar...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

Do you want me to do another one.... as penance?...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

Nah .. Edgar, Eugene - whatevah!!

1920's song

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

1920's....???..you getting your own back on me?... 

*Try an M please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

You'll probably guess it easily. M is a good start. MOI, try to get revenge? 

1920's song

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // M _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

1920's song

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // M _ _ 

No: N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm retiring early Hols, but keep guessing!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

1920's song

M _ S S _ S S _ _ _ _ // M _ _

Yes: S
No: N R T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

X ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

1920's song

M _ S S _ S S _ _ _ _ // M _ _

Yes: S
No: N R T X


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

P ?

If that second word isn't Man, I can't imagine what it is!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

It isn't "Man" .. but - you know it!

1920's song

M _ S S _ S S _ P P _ // M _ _

Yes: S P
No: N R T X


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*I don't know this...try a Y *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

It isn't "Man" .. but - you know it!

1920's song

M _ S S _ S S _ P P _ // M _ _

Yes: S P
No: N R T X Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 8, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

It isn't "Man" .. but - you know it!

1920's song

M _ S S _ S S _ P P _ // M _ _

Yes: S P
No: N R T X Y B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*I'll guess this "Mississippi Mud"*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

You got it, Cg!


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Well done CG....goood puzzle pinks I really never heard of it....  *

*L , please*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks Holly, how are you feeling BTW?

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T _ // T _ // _ _ L _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ L _*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks Holly, how are you feeling BTW?

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N T _ // T _ // _ _ L _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ L _*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

Not too bad CG...thanks for asking...

* H please*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*You're quite welcome, glad you're feeling okay!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N T _ // T _ // _ _ L _ // T H _ // _ _ _ L _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*M please...*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N T S // T _ // _ _ L _ // T H _ // _ _ _ L _* 


N: M, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunny H was called


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*W please..*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*B please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*_ _ _ R _ B _ _ _ // W _ N T S // T _ // R _ L _ // T H _ // W _ R L _

N: M, P,*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Everybody wants to rule the world *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*You got it, Holly!*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*_ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ ' _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y:
N: T*

*_ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ ' _ _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

No T, for sure, Hols?
S, then, please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

No T, Pinks...yer outta luck chikadee... 


*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S
N: T*

*_ _ _ _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // Y _ _ ' R _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

hmmmm, how about a V?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V 
 N: T*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _  // Y _ _ ' R _  // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V N
 N: T*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ N _  // N _ _  // Y _ _ ' R _  // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V N
 N: T M*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ N _  // N _ _  // Y _ _ ' R _  // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V N G 
 N: T M*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ N _  // N _ _  // Y _ _ ' R _  // G _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V N G W
 N: T M*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ N _  // N _ W  // Y _ _ ' R _  // G _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V N G W D
 N: T M*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ N D  // N _ W  // Y _ _ ' R _  // G _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Chart topper in the 60's*

*Y: Y R S L V N G W D
 N: T M B*


*L _ V _  // _ S // _ _ R _  // _ N D  // N _ W  // Y _ _ ' R _  // G _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

Love is here and now you're gone?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Sounds like (sob) you've got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Sounds like (sob) you've got it, Pinky!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*You gorrrrrit, Pinky..... by the supremes  in '67...*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

woo-hoo, I gorrrrit!   Took me long enough !

This is a very old but well-known American Ballad:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*N please *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

This is a very old but well-known American Ballad:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


Sorry No: N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

This is a very old but well-known American Ballad:

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T
Sorry No: N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

This is a very old but well-known American Ballad:

S _ _ _ T // _ _ T S _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T S
Sorry No: N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*W ? *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

This is a very old but well-known American Ballad:

S W _ _ T // _ _ T S _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T S W
Sorry No: N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

This is a very old but well-known American Ballad:

S W _ _ T // _ _ T S _ // _ R _ _ // _ _ _ _

Yes: T S W R
Sorry No: N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Sweet Betsy From Pike


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

Sunny got it


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Country music song of the 40's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*N ? *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Country music song of the 40's:

T  _  _  //  T  _  N  N  _  S  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*The Tennessee waltz ? *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Oops, Holly got it   I remember hearing that song on the radio as a wee one ..


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Holly and Pinky, you are both right, of course. Holly got there first.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

oooh I still hear it a lot ( being a country music fan as I am )>.. 

*Not sure if this made it out of the uk at the time... but a 70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

S please, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

* 70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: 
N: S*

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

How about a T?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T
 N: S*

*_ _ _ T _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T R
 N: S*

*_ _ _ T _ _ R  //  _ _ _ R*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T R H
 N: S*

*_ _ _ T _ _ R  //  H _ _ R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T R H
 N: S N L G *

*_ _ _ T _ _ R  //  H _ _ R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T R H
 N: S N L G C*

*_ _ _ T _ _ R  //  H _ _ R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T R H
 N: S N L G C D 

Only one Consonant to find... *

*_ _ _ T _ _ R  //  H _ _ R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

I give up on this one.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*I'm sure someone's bound to get it, we have some very clever players here...*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*70's tune from a very unusual popular charts  band... *

*Y: T R H M
N: S N L G C D 

 That's it Pinks... well done, only vowels left now *

*_ M _ T _ _ R  //  H _ _ R*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Is it Amateur Hour?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

..*.see I knew we had the smartest people on this thread.... yes Amateur Hour by Sparks...*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Have not heard of it .. but I'll take the win


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Did I read that you are not feeling well, Hols? I hope you are feeling better now 

1957 Rock 'n Roll

_ _ _ _ , // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks Pinks... Yes I got really sick in the night, some bug or other made me sick until 3.30am...  so it's kept me at home today...., I've  slept for 2 hours this  afternoon..  still not feeling right, so hubs is going to pick up the shopping on his way home from work bless him , that's if there's anything left on the shelves by the time he manages to get there


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

R ?

(Holly, I hope it isn't you-know-what!)


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Hols, I hope it's something that doesn't last. You have a good hubby!

1957 Rock 'n Roll

_ R _ _ , // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R
N: L S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> R ?
> 
> (Holly, I hope it isn't you-know-what!)


 I don't have any fever Sunny... so I'm fairly certain it's not that...just very sick with some kind of stomach bug.

It always surprises me when I get this because everything in my home is sanitised, and food is always fresh and kept well. I am almost OCD about hand washing...yet somehow I manage to get these horrendous sickness bugs occasionally..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*N Please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Hols, I occasionally get a 24-hr tummy thing too. Like you, never can figure out how I got it. Feel better soon.

1957 Rock 'n Roll

_ R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R N
N: L S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks Muchly PInks....

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R N T
N: L S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R N T
N: L S D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // M _ M _

Y: R N T M
N: L S D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

This may look like I know what this is..but I really haven't got a clue 

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

It won't take you long to guess it

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // M _ M _

Y: R N T M
N: L S D Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Try a C... *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // M _ M _

Y: R N T M
N: L S D Y C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm truly stuck with this...

*P > Please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // M _ M _

Y: R N T M
N: L S D Y C H P G

One consonant left


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Hint: 1 consonant left in second word.

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // _ _ N _ // M _ M _

Y: R N T M
N: L S D Y C H P G B

One consonant left


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*F ? *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Hint: 1 consonant left in second word.

1957 Rock 'n Roll

T R _ _ , // F _ N _ // M _ M _

Y: R N T M F
N: L S D Y C H P G B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

LOL>..I haven't got a clue....!!! 

*Wild guess, True fine mama *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Great wild guess, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh wow!!!!   Go me!!   never heard of it who sung it ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Little Richard 
https://genius.com/Little-richard-true-fine-mama-lyrics


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*Y: 
N: T*

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

S pleeze!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*Y: S
 N: T*

*S _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

N please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*Y: S
 N: T*

*S _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ N _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*Y: S G
 N: T R*

*S _ _ _ _ _  // G _ N _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*Y: S G
 N: T R H*

*S _ _ _ _ _  // G _ N _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*Popular quirky  song in the 60's... *

*Y: S G Y
 N: T R H*

*S _ _ _ _ _Y // G _ N _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*( I'm not getting notifications)   

Popular quirky  song in the 60's... 

Y: S G Y D
 N: T R H M*

*Sorry had one too many dashes in the first word 

S _ _ _ _DY // G _ N _ _ _ _ S *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

Of course... you got it Pinks...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Ta, Hols!

60's popular song:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

60's popular song:

H _ _ // _ H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

60's popular song:

H _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: H T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

60's popular song:

H _ T // T H _ // R _ _ D // _ _ _ _

Y: H T R D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

60's popular song:

H _ T // T H _ // R _ _ D // J _ _ _

Y: H T R D J


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Hit the Road, Jack?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Right again, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Song from a movie that takes place in the 1960's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Song from a movie that takes place in the 1960's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*N ? *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Song from a movie that takes place in the 1960's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Song from a movie that takes place in the 1960's:

G  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

oops


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Song from a movie that takes place in the 1960's:

G  _  _  _  //  M _  R  N  _  N  G  //  B  _  _  _  _  M  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*Have you missed an R  Sunny, in the last word ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Song from a movie that takes place in the 1960's:

G  _  _  _  //  M _  R  N  _  N  G  //  B  _  _  _  _  M  _  R  _ 

No S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*Good Morning Baltimore... *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*Y: S ( sorry pinks) 
N: *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

How about a T?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*Y: 
N: *

*_ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

We'll go for the R next


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*Y:  R N
 N: S T*

*_ R _ N _ _  //  _ _ _ R _ _ N _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*Y:  R N C
 N: S T*

*_ R _ N C _  //  C _ _ R _ _ N _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

P ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*Y:  R N C P
 N: S T*

*P R _ N C _  //  C _ _ R _ _ N _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

*British singer and band chart hit ... *

*Y:  R N C P H
 N: S T*

*P R _ N C _  //  C H _ R _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Prince Charming? Have not heard that one!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

60's tune

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

60's tune

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _N

Y: N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

60's tune

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _N

Y: N  T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Yes...Pinky...it was Prince Charming by Adam and the Ants , their biggest hit I believe...*

*Sorry I didn't get back yesterday... 

L please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

I figured you were resting up, Hols 

60's tune

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ // F _ L L _ _ _ R // _ F // F _ S _ _ _N

Y: N T F S L R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

I was Pinks...  enforced  bed rest  from 3pm, really poorly,  had  a very  bad day and night  , still not so well today unable to eat at all , but hopefully I'll be better by the weekend.. 

*D please *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

Goodness Hols, that doesn't sound good at all. Take it easy, and hope you can catch up on some rest. 

60's tune

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ D // F _ L L _ _ _ R // _ F // F _ S _ _ _N

Y: N T F S L R D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

G please, Pinky!


*Gee Holly, so sorry to hear that you're not feeling well again. Hope you are feeling better real soon.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

doh! edited to add 2 extra D's!

60's tune

D _ _D_ _ _ T _ D // F _ L L _ _ _ R // _ F // F _ S H _ _N

Y: N T F S L R D H
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

M ?

Is there an extra dash in the first word, just before the second D?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> M ?
> 
> Is there an extra dash in the first word, just before the second D?


Omigosh, I should go to bed. You're right, Sunny.

60's tune

D _D_ _ _ T _ D // F _ L L _ _ _ R // _ F // F _ S H _ _N

Y: N T F S L R D H
N: G M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, I'll take a wild guess:  Dedicated Follower of Fashion?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes, by The Kinks (1966)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

From the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

From the 60's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  _  R  R  _  //  _  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

From the 60's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  _  R  R  Y  //  _  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

From the 60's:

_  T  R  _  _  _  _  R  R  Y  //  _  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 


N: M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ S _ _ _ S // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S
N: M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ S _ _ _ S // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S
N: M T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*How bout B please, Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ S _ _ _ S // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S
N: M T B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ S _ _ _ S // _ F // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S F
N: M T B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

60's rock

_ _ S _ _ N S // _ F // _ _ R _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S F R N
N: M T B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

60's rock

V _ S _ _ N S // _ F // _ _ R _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S F R N V
N: M T B L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

60's rock

V _ S _ _ N S // _ F // P _ R _ _ _ S _ 

Y: S F R N V P
N: M T B L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Visions of Paradise?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

Correct, Sunny! By The Moody Blues (1968)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's another one from the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

T please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's another one from the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No T L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's another one from the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No T L N S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's another one from the 60's:

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  R

No T L N S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*C ? *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's another one from the 60's:

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  C  _  R

No T L N S G F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

Drive My Car


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

You've got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ 

Sorry, N: S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*T please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _

Y: T
N: S N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

_ _ M _ // _ _ // _ _ T _ // M _

Y: T M
N: S N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

Oops


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

_ _ M _ // _ _ // _ _ T _ // M _

Y: T M
N: S N F


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

C _ M _ // _ _ // _ _ T _ // M _

Y: T M C
N: S N F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

50's doo-wop

C _ M _ // _ _ // _ _ T _ // M _

Y: T M C
N: S N F L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*"Come To Hate Me"*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

The first word is correct, Cg


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

You mean incorrect?Must be an A then


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

No, I mean the first word is correct  "Come"

50's doo-wop

C _ M _  // _ _ // _ _ T _ // M _

Y: T M C
N: S N F L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Gee Pinky, I must be on the wrong track.

Would it be Come On Hate Me *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

You'll guess it eventually .. just keep guessing letters


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

I have no idea Pinky.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*D ? *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

No, I mean the first word is correct  "Come".
Some free letters, O & E

50's doo-wop

C O M E  // _ O // W _ T _ // M E

Y: T M C W
N: S N F L D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*G please *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

No, I mean the first word is correct  "Come".
Some free letters, O & E

50's doo-wop

C O M E  // G O // W _ T _ // M E

Y: T M C W G
N: S N F L D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Pretty obvious, but I'll let someone else have this one.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*Thanks Sunny! Guess I had a senior moment
This is from the 50s

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*T please CG....   ( btw I managed to get out for a couple of hours today folks, I'll add the pics, shortly)...*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

Good for you Holly, anxious to see your pics.
*This is from the 50s

_ _ _ _ _ T // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ T*

N: N, Sorry


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*N please *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

Good for you Holly, anxious to see your pics.
*This is from the 50s

_ _ _ _ _ T // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ T*

N: N, Sorry 
N was called Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Oops try an S please.. *( I've added a few pics to the '' Spring Thread'' in general discussions...  ) will add more on the photos thread when  I'm not so weary


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*This is from the 50s

_ _ R _ _ T // T _ // R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R/ T _ // _ _ R _ _ T*

N: N,S,H, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Forget to Remember to Forget?  (If that's it, Remember has an extra dash.)


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

That's almost it Sunny. "It is Forgot to remember " and thanks Sunny, I must have forgot to delete a dash before I put in the R cause it was right when it started.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*W ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

From the 70's:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

From the 70's:

S  _  //  L  _  N  _  //  _  R  _  N _  //  L  L _  _  _  //  W  R  _  _  _  T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

So long Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Excellent Pinks...*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

Ta, Hols 

60's song

_ _ _ _ _ //  _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

60's song

_ _ _ _ _ //  _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*T ? *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

60's song

_ T _ _ _ //  _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

60's song

S T _ R S //  _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T R S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Stars Fell on Alabama


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

WoW....!!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

Do you have a crystal ball, Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

LOL!  That one was easy; not too many songs begin with the word "Stars."

Next:  An American folk song:

_  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H  R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*L please?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  L  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H R W


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  L  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H R W P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

D please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*W ?*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Next:  An American folk song:

_  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  L  D  //  S  M  _  _  _  _ 

No H R W P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*On top of old smokey *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

Hols beat me to it .. good one!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N
N; T 

_ _ _ N _  // _ N  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N
N; T S

_ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

G ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N R
N; T S G

_ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ R // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N R
N; T S G M

_ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ R // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

F please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N R
N; T S G M F

_ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ R // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N R Y
N; T S G M F B

_ _ _ N _ // _ N // Y _ _ R // _ _ N _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N R Y D
N; T S G M F B*

*_ _ _ N _ // _ N // Y _ _ R // _ _ N D *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*80's popular hit....*

*Y: N R Y D C H 
 N; T S G M F B W

That's it folks, vowels only.... *

*C H _ N _ // _ N // Y _ _ R // H _ N D *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

China in Your Hand?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*That's the one sunny...a Huge hit in the 80's for T'pau *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

Must look for that on YouTube!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

I think you'll like it Pinks


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

Video unavailable in my country .. I will search for it on YTube. 
Thanks, Hols


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't think they crossed over to North America. This is the first I've heard of them. Lead singer was good. In the 80's, I was listening to children's songs galore, so, I missed a lot of groups


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

Her name is Carol Decker, she went on to have  a solo career. Funny I just saw her the other day....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

From Broadway in the40's:

_  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

From Broadway in the40's:

T  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  S  S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*There's no business like show business*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

That's it, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*I would be surprised if all of you don't  know this smash hit from my teen era *
*
*
*_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

_You should get this very quickly..._

*I would be surprised if all of you don't  know this smash hit from my teen era *

*Y : T S*

*S _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

Think again Holly.

Y please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

HaHa.. CG... I think you will ...

*I would be surprised if all of you don't  know this smash hit from my teen era *


Y: T S
N: Y


*S _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

N ?

(Hey, Holly, some of us on this forum were adults during your teen era!)


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

^ what Sunny said ^  

R please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> N ?
> 
> (Hey, Holly, some of us on this forum were adults during your teen era!)


Indeed so you should have heard it more often than me..... ( with your own kids listening , and on your old radio stations) ... and remember I wasn't even_ born _for some of the stuff that gets posted on here sometimes... ..but I still know them

..eta..Pinky I'm sure you're not that much older than me, I can understand Sunny who is the same age as my mother would be but not you... 




Y: T S
N: Y N

*S _ _ _ R // T R _ _ _ _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

If it's blues or R&B, I might know it ... otherwise 
P please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

Y: T S P
N: Y N


Vowels only now.... 


*S _ P _ R // T R _ _ P _ R *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

Super Trooper?

I honestly don't know this song, Hols!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

Super trouper ...Abba


Probably the only person in the western world who lived through the 70's...  to not know it...


Note to self...only post Blues, or pre 1950's show tunes.. if I want to play this game...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

Aaah, much to your chagrin  I was never an Abba fan. Yes, the only person in the world who wasn't.

Yep, my head was so far into blues and R&B, I admit that I was somewhat oblivious to a lot of other music out there.

Can I still play here?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't think you needed to be a fan..I never was but you couldn't go anywhere and not hear their music...unless you were deaf..

Don't be daft of course you can still play here...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

Is it my turn, even though I spelled it wrong? 
Okay .. I will just continue!

60's song 

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope, I lived thru that decade also, and never even heard of that song. And my kids were big music fans, including one who was (and still is!) a rock musician!


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

Their music knowledge  must have been very limited if they never heard of ABBA.... or one of their most famous hits... 

You know,  when you choose to play a music quiz,  or any type of quiz it presumes you have a broad knowledge of the subject... not only one or 2 genres...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*F please

Holly: I have far from  a broad knowledge of the game. I just love to play!*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Holly, who ya callin' a "broad?"  

How about S?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S _ R _ _ _

Y: T H F S R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S P R _ N _

Y: T H F S R N P
N:


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G
N:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, that second word must be a doozy!

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

It isn't, Sunny. You'll be surprised. Just go through the alphabet 

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G
N: M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *F please
> 
> Holly: I have far from  a broad knowledge of the game. I just love to play!*


 I wasn't referring to you CG....you're very good at this game, and have a wide knowledge of music...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G
N: M W


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

> Their music knowledge  must have been very limited if they never heard of ABBA.... or one of their most famous hits...
> 
> You know,  when you choose to play a music quiz,  or any type of quiz it presumes you have a broad knowledge of the subject... not only one or 2 genres...



So, was this comment intended for me, Holly? If so, when did I say my kids never heard of ABBA? They were not fans of ABBA, in fact, as I recall, they disliked them enough to avoid their music. The mention of ABBA usually produced a snicker.

The singers they mainly liked were the Beatles, Credence Clearwater, Bruce Springsteen, Bob Seger, and in my son's case, Lynnard Skinnard. That was the music resounding through our house in the 70's, pretty much nonstop. All three are still big music fans, and in the case of two of them, they became professional musicians.

I don't understand your second sentence at all. Is there a "requirement" to play these games?  Do we have to pass a test first?  If so, that comes as a surprise to me, as the person who introduced these "Guess" games in the first place.

Why all this defensiveness?  Lighten up!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunny, it is _my_ lack of general knowlege here that is the issue .. definitely not yours. I will play this one out, then I will bid you all adieu.

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G
N: M W C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Ye gads.  D?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

Want one free letter?

60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G
N: M W C D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

No thanks, I'll eventually land on a letter that is in that word!

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

good guess!
60's song

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ Y // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G Y
N: M W C D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Well, it isn't harmony, tragedy, or highway.  The Biology of Spring, perhaps?  Nah.

OK, I'll guess L .


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

That's the one, Sunny!
60's song

T H _ // L _ L L _ _ Y // _ F // S P R _ N G

Y: T H F S R N P G Y
N: M W C D  L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

The Lullaby of Spring


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

That's right, Sunny .. by Donovan


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Another springtime song:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Another springtime song:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Another springtime song:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Another springtime song:

_  _  _  _  L  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  L  L

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

Another springtime song:

_  P  _  _  L  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  L  L

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*Always thought this was a weird title but I'll guess
"April Come She Will"*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

That's it, CG.  It is a weird sounding title, but I looked it up, and the Wikipedia explanation makes sense of it, especially when you know the lyrics.

April come she will
When streams are ripe and swelled with rain;
May, she will stay,
Resting in my arms again.

June, she'll change her tune,
In restless walks she'll prowl the night;
July, she will fly
And give no warning to her flight.

August, die she must,
The autumn winds blow chilly and cold;
September I'll remember
A love once new has now grown old.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*From the 30's
_'_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*From the 30's
_'M // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*From the 30's
_'M // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*From the 30's
_'M // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ G // _ _ _ _ G _ _ // _ F // M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*From the 30's
_'M // _ _ _ N _ _ N G // _ _ N _ G _ _ // _ F // M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*From the 30's
_'M // _ _ _ N _ _ N G // _ _ N _ G _ _ // _ F // M _ // B _ _ _ // _ _ _ _* 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm Thinking Tonight of My Blue Eyes


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

From the 50's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

From the 50's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

From the 50's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

From the 50's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

From the 50's:

T  H  _  // S  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  D  //  _  L  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

From the 50's:

T  H  _  // S  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  D  //  _  L  _  _  _ 

No R G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

T  H  _  // S  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  D  //  _  L  _  _  _


No R G B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

T  H  _  // S  _  _  C  _  _  _  T  _  D  //  C  L  _  C  _


No R G B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*The Syncopated Clock*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

That's it, CG!  At last!


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
_ _ _ _ _ _ C _ // _ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
_ _ _ _ _ _ C _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: N,Y, Sorry


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
_ _ _ _ _ _ C _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: N,Y,R,T, Sorry


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
L _ _ _ _ _ C _ // _ L _ _ _*

N: N,Y,R,T, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
L _ _ _ _ _ C _ // _ L _ _ _*

N: N,Y,R,T,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
L _ V _ _ _ C _ // _ L _ _ _*

N: N,Y,R,T,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
L _ V _ _ _ C K // _ L _ _ _*

N: N,Y,R,T,P, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2020)

*B?*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
L _ V _ _ _ C K // B L _ _ _*
one consonant left
N: N,Y,R,T,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*Country song from the 40's
L _ V _ S _ C K // B L _ _ S*
That's it for the consonants!
N: N,Y,R,T,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

Lovesick Blues


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

You got it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

_  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

_  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _

No T D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

Oops


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

_  _  W  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  W  //  _  _  R  _

No T D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

_  _  W  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  W  //  _  _  R  _

No T D H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

N  _  W  //  _  _  R  _  //  N  _  W  //  _  _  R  _

No T D H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*New York New York*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Of course, CG!  The signature tune of Old Blue Eyes himself!


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2020)

*D ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _* 

N: J, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ N D // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ T _ _*

N: J, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*R _ _ _ // _ N D // R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ R _ // T _ // _ T _ _*

N: J, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*R _ _ _ // _ N D // R _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ R _ // T _ // S T _ _*

N: J, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*R _ _ _ // _ N D // R _ _ _ // _ S // H _ R _ // T _ // S T _ _*

N: J, Sorry


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 24, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 24, 2020)

*R _ _ _ // _ N D // R _ _ _ // _ S // H _ R _ // T _ // S T _ Y*

N: J, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Rock and Roll is Here to Stay?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Movie song:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Movie song:

_  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  //  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Movie song:

_  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  //  _  Y


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*As Time Goes By*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

N: L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

N: L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*T H _ // _ _ _ R // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ R // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

N: L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*T H _ // _ _ _ R // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ R // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

N: L,P, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

This is an old children's song.
*T H _ // _ _ _ R // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ R // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

N: L,P,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

The Bear Went Over the Mountain?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Song of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Song of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  N  N  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Song of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  N  N  _ 

No Y


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

Song of the 60's:

_  _  Z  _  N  N  _ 

No Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

Song of the 60's:

S  _  Z  _  N  N  _

No Y

No more consonants.


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*Suzanne*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

Right!


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ _*

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ _*

N: N,F, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ R _ // S _ _*

N: N,F, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // M _ // M _ R _ // S _ _*

N: N,F, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 7, 2020)

*Y ?*


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // M Y // M _ R Y // S _ Y*

N: N,F,V, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
_ H _ T // _ _ _ _ // M Y // M _ R Y // S _ Y*

N: N,F,V, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*This was from the 60's!
W H _ T // W _ _ _ // M Y // M _ R Y // S _ Y*

N: N,F,V, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

I never heard of this but it looks like:  What Will My Mary Say?


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Yes, Sunny that is it!

Johnny Mathis - What will my Mary Say - YouTube*


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

Song of the 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Sorry, it's been so long since I posted this that I've forgotten what song I had in mind!  So, here's another one instead, a song of the 60's.  I'll use your S, CG.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

R  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

R  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _

No S B


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

R  _  _  _  _  R  D  //  _  _  R  _

No S B


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

R  _  C  _  _  R  D  //  C  _  R  _

No S B


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

R  _  C  H  _  R  D  //  C  _  R  Y

No S B

No more consonants.


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

I don't know this song but the letters fit so I'll guess "Richard Cory"


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Richard Cory was an early song by Simon and Garfunkel.  It was based on an older poem, with the same idea.

[Verse 1]
They say that Richard Cory owns
One-half of this whole town
With political connections
To spread his wealth around
Born into society
A banker’s only child
He had everything a man could want
Power, grace and style

[Chorus]
But I work in his factory
And I curse the life I’m living
And I curse my poverty
And I wish that I could be
Oh I wish that I could be
Oh I wish that I could be
Richard Cory

[Verse 2]
The papers print his picture
Almost everywhere he goes
Richard Cory at the opera
Richard Cory at a show
And the rumor of his party
And the orgies on his yacht!
Oh he surely must be happy
With everything he’s got



[Chorus]
But I...
I work in his factory
And I curse the life I’m living
And I curse my poverty
And I wish that I could be
Oh I wish that I could be
Oh I wish that I could be
Richard Cory

[Verse 3]
He freely gave to charity
He had the common touch
And they were grateful for his patronage
And they thanked him very much
So my mind was filled with wonder
When the evening headlines read
“Richard Cory went home last night
And put a bullet through his head”

[Chorus]
But I work in his factory
And I curse the life I’m living
And I curse my poverty
And I wish that I could be
Oh I wish that I could be
Oh I wish that I could be
Richard Cory


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: N,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _*

N: N,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ L _ _ // _ _ T _ _*

N: N,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*_ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R // T R _ _ _ L _ _ // _ _ T _ R*

N: N,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 27, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S F

S has been guessed already.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S F T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S F T L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*M?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Song of the 70's

_  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R _

No S F T L M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Song of the 70's

B  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R _

No S F T L M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Song of the 70's

B  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R _

No S F T L M F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Song of the 70's

B  _  _  D  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R _

No S F T L M F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

Song of the 70's

B  _  _  D  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R _

No S F T L M F G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

No more guesses?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2020)

*Nothing here Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Hint: It's a Leonard Cohen song.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

OK, I guess we've reached a dead end. It's Bird on a Wire. Judy Collins sang it a lot. 

Somebody else got a song?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## connect1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Who's next?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Anybody who wants to do the next one is welcome!


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

80's 

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

T please


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

80's 

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

N: N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

80's 

Y _ _ // _ _ Y // _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

80's 

Y _ _ // _ _ Y // _ _ // _ _ _ _ T

N: N, S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

80's 

Y _ _ // _ _ Y // B _ // R _ _ _ T

N: N, S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks like You May Be Right?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Looks like You May Be Right?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

Song from a movie:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

Song from a movie:



No S R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

Song from a movie:

_  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _ 

No S R


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

Song from a movie:

L  _  T  //  _  T  //  G  _ 

No S R 

Obvious, of course. And no more consonants.


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Let It Go ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

T ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ N

N: M, T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

H ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ N

N: M, T, H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ N

N: M, T, H, R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2020)

D ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

80's Tune


_ _ S _ D _ // D _ _ N

N: M, T, H, R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like Upside Down, though I don't remember a song with that name.  That it?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Looks like Upside Down, though I don't remember a song with that name.  That it?









That's it Sunny 
Diana Ross sings it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  L  _  L  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  L  _  L  _  _  _ 

No T Y


----------



## connect1 (Jul 19, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  L  _  L  _  S  S

No T Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  L  P  L  _  S  S

No T Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*H ? *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

H  _  L  P  L  _  S  S

No T Y 

No more consonants!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Helpless?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

Right, Holly!  From Hamilton!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ 

early 70's soul/motown

(*sorry I'm late, I forgot all about this*)   *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ 

 early 70's soul/motown

No D ( sorry CG) *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ R 

early 70's soul/motown


No ..D
Yes : R*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*early 70's soul/motown*



*H _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // H _ R 

No ..D*
* Yes : R H



*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*early 70's soul/motown*



*H _ _ _ // _ _ _ // S _ _ _  // H _ R 

 No ..D*
* Yes : R H S*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*early 70's soul/motown*



*H _ _ _ // _ _ _ // S _ _ _  // H _ R 

 No ..D G*
* Yes : R H S*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*early 70's soul/motown*



*H _ V _ // _ _ _ // S _ _ _  // H _ R 

 No ..D G*
* Yes : R H S V*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2020)

*"Have You Seen Her"*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes..correct CG... and on that subject, Have you seen @Sunny ..she's not posted since last weekend, I hope she's not unwell..


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2020)

*No, I have not seen Sunny,in fact, I made mention of her that I hoped nothing was wrong. This is not like her at all. I hope she has not gotten sick.

Okay, now for a new tune. This was released back in the 90's.
_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ *


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

yes that's what I thought too about Sunny, so I hope her absence is nothing too serious 

*Try a T please.. *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2020)

*Okay, now for a new tune. This was released back in the 90's.
_ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*N Please...*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2020)

*Okay, now for a new tune. This was released back in the 90's.
_ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Try an R please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2020)

*Okay, now for a new tune. This was released back in the 90's.
_ _ // _ _ _ R T // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

*Okay, now for a new tune. This was released back in the 90's.
_ _ // _ _ _ R T // _ _ L L // _ _ // _N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*My heart will go on ? *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

*You got it Holly!*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Early 60's easy listening *

*_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Early 60's easy listening 

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _*


No - N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Early 60's easy listening 

 _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ S // _ _ _*

Y: S
N - N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Early 60's easy listening 

 _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _  // _ _ _ S // _ _ _*

Y: S T
N - N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Early 60's easy listening 

 _ _ _ R _ // T _ _  // _ _ _ S // _ R _*

Y: S T R
N - N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Where the Boys Are?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Excellent...yes that's correct Sunny *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*T please....*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  T _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_  _  _  _  _  T _  _  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_  _  _  _  N  T _  _  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ 

No L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*R please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_ _ _ _ N T _ _ T _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _

No L R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_ _ _ _ N T _ _ T _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _

No L R M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*C please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_ C C _ N T _ _ T _ // T H _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _

No L R M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*P please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_ C C _ N T _ _ T _ // T H _ // P _ _ _ T _ _ _

No L R M Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*S please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Old jazz favorite:

_ C C _ N T _ _ T _ // T H _ // P _ S _ T _ _ _

No L R M Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Accentuate the Positive ?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

That's it, Holly!  (I was surprised to learn that it was written by Johnny Mercer.)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

That's really  interesting.. but I believe  Jazz was his first love from a teen...  

*OK..from the early 70's folk... *

_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N *

_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

 No- N D*

_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

W please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

 No- N D
Y: W*

_ _ _ W _ _  // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D
Y: W T*

_ _ _ W _ _  // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D
Y: W T S H*

S H _ W _ _  // T H _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D
Y: W T S H R*

S H _ W _ R  // T H _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D C
 Y: W T S H R*

S H _ W _ R  // T H _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D C F
Y: W T S H R L*

S H _ W _ R  // T H _  // _ _ _ _ L _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

B please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D C F
 Y: W T S H R L M B 

Clue:....you're just looking for one consonant  *

S H _ W _ R  // T H _  // _ _ _ _ L _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

P ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*OK..from the early 70's, folk... 

No- N D C F
Y: W T S H R L P*

S H _ W _ R  // T H _  // P _ _ P L _ 

That's all folks..


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Shower the People?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

yes that's it Sunny... by James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

C please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*L Please*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  _ 

No H C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  B  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  _ 

No H C W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  B  _  L  L  Y  //  _  _  _ 

No H C W S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  B  _  L  L  Y  //  _  _  _ 

No H C W S N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  T  _  //  B  _  L  L  Y  //  _  _  _ 

No H C W S N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*I have absolutely no idea what this is... *

*Try an M ?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  _  _  //  T  _  //  B  _  L  L  Y  //  _  _  _ 

No H C W S N M

Well, it's about the American south.  So that might explain your not knowing it, Holly. Though I can't imagine that it didn't make its way across the pond.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

This one is a ballad that was popular in its day.

_  D  _  //  T  _  //  B  _  L  L  Y  //  _  _  _ 

No H C W S N M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh is it 'Ode to Billy Joe' ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, and I bet you've heard it!  It raised the never-answered question:  What did Billy Joe McAllister throw off the Tallahatchee Bridge?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Yes, and I bet you've heard it!  It raised the never-answered question:  What did Billy Joe McAllister throw off the Tallahatchee Bridge?


yes I remembered it as soon as I though of it...

Back in a while with another one


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ _ // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

 Y: ..T
N:


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

F ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  // _ F // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

Y: ..T F
N:


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // S _ _ _  // _ F // T _ _  // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

Y: ..T F S
N:


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 _ _ _ N _ N _  // S _ _ _  // _ F // T _ _  // _ _ _ N T _ _N*

Y: ..T F S N
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 _ _ _ N _ N G  // S _ _ _  // _ F // T _ _  // _ _ _ N T _ _N*

Y: ..T F S N G
N:


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

V ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 _ _ _ N _ N G  // S _ _ _  // _ F // T _ _  // _ _ _ N T _ _N*

Y: ..T F S N G
N: V


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 M _ R N _ N G  // S _ _ _  // _ F // T _ _  // M _ _ N T _ _N*

Y: ..T F S N G R M
N: V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 M _ R N _ N G  // S _ _ _  // _ F // T H _  // M _ _ N T _ _N*

Y: ..T F S N G R M H
N: V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*1950's ballad.. 

 M _ R N _ N G  // S _ D _  // _ F // T H _  // M _ _ N T _ _N

That's it..no more consonants *



Y: ..T F S N G R M H D
N: V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Morning Side of the Mountain?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

Correct Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Golden oldie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Golden oldie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Golden oldie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T H _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*R please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Golden oldie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T H _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  T  R  _  _  _


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

p Please


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*D please...*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Golden oldie:

D  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T H _  //  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  T  R  _  _  _ 

No P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*L please...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

Golden oldie:

D  _  W  N  //  _  _  //  T H _  //  _  L  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  T  R  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*L please..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

It's there already, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Oops sorry...try an M *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

Golden oldie:

D  _  W  N  //  _  _  //  T H _  //  _  L  D  //  M  _  L  L  //  S  T  R  _  _  M

Oops, you were right, Holly. I left out a couple of L's.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Golden oldie:
> 
> D  _  W  N  //  _  _  //  T H _  //  _  L  D  //  M  _  L  L  //  S  T  R  _  _  M
> 
> Oops, you were right, Holly. I left out a couple of L's.


Down by the old mill stream


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

Bingo, Ken!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

Bump for @Ken N Tx


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Bump for @Ken N Tx


Someone else continue


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

1950's...

_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  //_ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

1950's...



_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  //_ _ // _ _ _ _



Y:
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

1950's...



_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  //_ _ // _ _ _ _



Y:
N: N T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

Boy, I'm on a roll here!  How about R?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*1950's...*
*


F _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _  //_ F // F _ _ _



Y: F*
*N: N T R *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*1950's...*
*


F _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ //_ F // F _ _ _



 Y: F S*
*N: N T R *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*1950's...*
*


F _ _ L S // _ _ L L //_ F // F _ _ _



 Y: F S L*
*N: N T R *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

C  ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*1950's...



F _ _ L S // _ _ L L //_ F // F _ _ _



 Y: F S L
N: N T R B W C *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*1950's...



F _ _ L S // H _ L L //_ F // F _ _ _



Y: F S L H
 N: N T R B W C D*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*1950's...



F _ _ L S // H _ L L //_ F // F _ M _

That's it folks... vowels only remaining

Y: F S L H M
 N: N T R B W C D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *1950's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Fool's* *Hall* *of* *Fame*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

Absolutely correct Ken... your turn next


----------

